# EhMac mugshots



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

There has been some active speculation recently about some of the people here at ehmac. Pretty much all of us post some sort of avatar to accompany our name, and many of us have spoken in a very colourful way about what we look like in real life, in recent threads (me included).

The avatars are great. They are our own personal signature at this particular forum (and I, for one, am quite attached to mine)...

But they are NOT the real deal. They are NOT the truth when all is said and done. 

All seriousness aside...is there any collective interest in posting actual photos of our individual likenesses for all to see, here at ehmac?

Or would the majority of you out there prefer to remain anonymous?

Have we progressed as a community to the point where we feel comfortable revealing our true selves to each other? Or are we not quite there, just yet?

Time to fess up, people. Hide, or stand up and be counted.

Your choice.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I've always had a pic in my profile (my "007" days) -- not to mention showed my ugly mug for a little wager I lost with the Mayor during the Stanley Cup playoffs.

I don't understand why some feel secure in anonymity... especially when they develop a significant presence on a forum.

Anyhoo, here's a pic of me and the wife at this year's Canada Day celebration.

<div align="center">







</div>


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Bravo, MannyP!!  

I always suspected that you were one of the braver members of this forum. You have just confirmed this fact.  

Anyone else want to step up to the plate?

Care to post your image on this forum for all to see?

Doubledog DARE ya!


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

*You first macnutt!*









I actually had my mug on a "derelict" webpage of mine for a while...it's about 3yrs old but it'll do.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

OK macnutt, you asked for it. This taken at the Big Valley Jamboree August 1st. That would be me in the middle, the daughter on the left and the wife on the right.










Cheers


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

I'll bite.

And I'll be prepared for the backlash of this image.

This was taken at my Brother-in-Law's place in McAllen, Texas displaying a gift he bought me.










The gift is a Rossi 357 Magnum. Kept in Texas and used solely for the purpose of shooting paper targets.

So. macnutt. Where are ya?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

LOL!









_Do you feel lucky, punk? Well, do ya?_


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

You all realize, don't you, that this just gets filed with CSiS or the CIA or whomever Gerry is in with these days...  










Lots of other great photos at Mark's .Mac Page

 
m


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

That's funny. It's the first thing I said when I held the gun.

I'll tell you one thing though, when you fire a gun of that caliber, you really have a respect for how dangerous these things can be. A truly humbling experience. And a HUGE rush!!!!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Well, I don't think I can leave without taking part in this. But, what about YOU, Macnutt? SHOW YOURSELF!

(this shot was pre my upgrades and dual LCDs)










(I'm gonna sneak in ONE MORE POST to leave you guys with in "Anything Mac & iPod")


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

MaxPower....... that's a nice gun. So what's your grade? The targets that is...  

All I can show you is what I have done with the avatars I'm sorry, and it's not to sound conceited or arrogant, but I write for a publication under a different name and if I put my full picture here well that could have repercussions legally with my employer and my contract. And given the 'responses' I've gotten so far I think I'd wait a bit anyway, not that I think any of you are...well unbalanced in that way, it's still a professional thing. 

I will upload the 'other' one later on...

If I leave the mag.... Hey it's all good then....









I may 'reveal' myself to Macnutt as I'm pretty sure he is unable to travel outside of the physical borders of BC... and there is still that whole paternity issue that is to still to be worked out so he may be entitled...then again..


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

> MaxPower....... that's a nice gun. So what's your grade? The targets that is...


I get very little target time in, since I only go to Texas once, maybe twice a year to visit (that's where the gun is kept). So to put it bluntly, I couldn't hit the broad side of a barn. Fortunately though, I was able to talk to a competition shooter at the range the last time and he dialed in my sights for me. So after that I was able to get close to the target









I would have hit the target too if it wasn't for those pesky mosquitos. 

But c'mon Gretchen, show us your mug. I can attest that we are completely harmless here and not a bunch of totally insane serial killers.





















Hang on. I have to put some more rounds into my gun.


----------



## The Librarian (Apr 11, 2003)

a friend took this pic of me on canada day, sitting on the rooftop of the drake hotel in toronto. i had no idea he took the photo. 








_taken with an early 80's Canon AE-1_

but enough about me...put your picture where your mouth is, macnutt.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

hmmmmm, what the heck, I'll bit on this one. This is one of the many photos I had taken for my Press-Kit for my documentary. (if it doesnt display I need to change my IP at home again loL)


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

> show us your mug. I can attest that we are completely harmless..


It's really not about that, honestly, if I put my picture here so that you could clearly identify me you could look through magazines and you would see that there is a different name, that is where the problems lies. That would not go over well with them. It's one of the weird things that one does sometimes for career reasons and then it takes on a life of it's own....  The sobriety clause is killing me.....









My friends however are a different matter...they should have no problem letting you know who they are...in fact they may very well send promo pics out....  

I do however find it pretty cool that everyone just threw their 'mug' up on the board, that is encouraging as far as being a trusting community, but are they still the 'real deal'? I think that they probably are.... 

I also think that the kitty is actually JFP's.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

> OK macnutt, you asked for it. This taken at the Big Valley Jamboree August 1st. That would be me in the middle, the daughter on the left and the wife on the right.


OMG!

Eddie Shack is posting on ehMac!










I am at work, and will post a pic once i make it home.

Kudo to those that have posted


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Oh well. Your call I guess.

Still waiting for macnutt's mug though............  

And what about the good Dr.?


----------



## Fink-Nottle (Feb 25, 2001)

Here's me, taken in a maze I used to play in when I was a kid in Southampton England.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Outstanding, people!!  

I applaud the chutzpah of every single one of you!

Now...you're all on file back at my home office in Langley, Virginia.  (especially you, Maxpower)

Sinc...you look just about like I'd imagined

Now..how about fingerprints and a DNA sample as well from each of you? No? Well, I guess it was too much to hope for.









I'm gone off-island for most of the rest of today, but if someone would care to lend me some space on a site where I can upload a photo, perhaps I'll post my ugly time-worn mug here for all to see later this evening.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

www.fotopages.com

It's free.

We all await your return...


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Macnutt, PM me and we'll make arrangements for you to e-mail your pic to me, and I'll be glad to post it for you.

I'll post a pic of _yers truly_ when I get home this evening.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

> Time to fess up, people. Hide, or stand up and be counted.


Yknow Macnutt your conspicuous absence of a photo in this rogue's gallery has me wondering if you and Gretchen are the same person. 

I'm kidding, of course.

I'll confess to being at least a reasonable resemblance of one of the following below (and one that some might say varies according to my moods).









P.S. I'd be happy to host a pic on my iDisk for anyone who doesn't have space...you too Gerald.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

ok...I'll give in...

Here's me at the beach 

Beware though..it's a little revealing...


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

it's often possible to find pictures of ehmac members by opening images they've posted in a new window and noting the web address. you can delete the file name in the address to get to the parent directory, which often contains personal photos.

you can also do this with custom avatars.

just a tip (and a warning to people who want to keep their identities private)


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

Here's me and the boy


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

ok...yeah yeah...I was joking around. Couldn't make it *that* easy!

Anyway.

You know how there is that one photo that just sums up who you are? It may not be the best one, or the best quality or anything...but it's just the perfect photo...the one you would die if you lost in a fire?....well this is it for me....










Taken at our wedding as we were running out the door to our honeymoon....taken by the caterer from a polaroid that we had there for fun.....It just sums up one of the best days and most perfect moments of my life.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

I'd hit it...


 

Just teasin


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

Yes well I think we all know that you can grab the URL of the linking avatar or icon. Do you think that I would use company servers? Or that I would use my own? C'mon now...  That domain belongs to a 'friend' of mine. Certainly hope no one did anything 'stupid' she can get a little 'testy'. I can assue those that did get it that it's not me. Really. 

And the problem has be taken care of. 

I shall be asking my 'boss' if he really would mind if I posted my picture and if it would be problem, maybe I'm just being paranoid, it's not like I'm a household name or anything, I just don't feel like being nailed for breaching a contract.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

> I just don't feel like being nailed for breaching a contract.


ooooohhhh, the Freudian-ness of it all.....


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

Gawd...........   

Of course even if/when I do post my picture, it's not going to change anything....you'll just be able to put a face to them.  

Don't you find it odd now that you know what people look like? It's like reading a book that has been a movie, you tend to read in the actors voices. 

Now when someone posts something and they are oh...say... a little annoyed you'll be trying to imagine what they look like with their angry face on...  I think it will add a whole new dimension to posting and repying. It's to bad the avatars update globally otherwise you could use your 'angry' face and then you 'excited' face....









Okay, I have to work or I won't have to worry about a contract...









Oh, and Freud was a knob...  ...........IMO


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

actually gretchen i wasn't referring to you specifically.

if you sign up for a spymac account you can host your photos there, though i've just discovered there's a 'breaking in' period wherein a new member must acquire 50 'activity points' before one can upload photos to the server without an admin's approval.

(holy christ was that ever a run on sentence.....  )

until then it takes about fifteen minutes (so they say) for an uploaded image to be 'approved'.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

I don't have a digital camera yet or any regular photos transferred to JPEGs, so the best I can do is post a photo of someone my friends say is a dead-ringer look-alike. My hair is darker and a bit longer though.









BTW, Would you be interested in some Florida land?

[ August 26, 2004, 10:07 PM: Message edited by: Peter Scharman ]


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)




----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

gretchen mused;


> Oh, and Freud was a knob...


that's far too easy
something about cigars just being cigars
(oops!)


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

Me...










...after a long day of tobogganing (sp!?)


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

Is THAT what the weather's like in Ontario today Maximus?!?!?!

Wow. MacNutt was right. The West *does* have better weather....


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Hey, I already put my picture on my profile.

I was feeling a bit under the weather that day ...


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

moi:


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Nice Glass, TMR!

Cheers!


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

TMR!!! Oh come on... if you can't make that a moving avatar...!  How can you resist? 

If you can't send it to Mr. JFP I'm sure he can come up with something.







You can use the 'red eye' in this case. 



> that's far too easy


Well, Freud was easy, is obvious and still a knob in my opinion.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

There aren't many pictures of me because, well, _I'm the one who takes all the pictures_. 

But here's one of me and some Alpacas (or is that, _some Alpacas and I_) at a friend's farm near Ottawa in March 2003. The pic isn't the best quality as my friend took it using his super-crappy old Sony camera... which uses _floppy discs_ for storage.


----------



## The Librarian (Apr 11, 2003)

The Doug: that camera takes nice pics.

but i have to say, gretchen is getting too much out of this thread, and i suspect her and the ~always elusive~ macnutt are in cahoots.

it's time to walk the line and post your pics.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

For the public record, I have sent Macnutt two PMs, throwing the gauntlet, telling him I will gladly post his pic for him. One message has been read, and the other hasn't. Stay tuned.


----------



## Jordan (Jul 20, 2002)

Proud Uncle................


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

> it's time to walk the line and post your pics.


As I said I have no problem posting a picture of myself, really I just want to make sure I can without causing problems. I realise that you people think I'm somekind of pirate that has raided your forum but I would hope that you respect my professional life and allow me to find out if it's okay. OKAY! Geez.... As I recall this wasn't even my idea... wasn't mine to use pics in avatars? 

And as far me and Dad being in...Ooops!!














You guys are so easy....  My Dad lives in Mississauga and sells firearms to the Port Credit Militia....  


Everytime I scroll down and see TMR's pic I just roar... He has to get somekind of prize for posting that...


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

gretchen confessed;


> My Dad lives in Mississauga and sells firearms to the Port Credit Militia....


mark the date and time
macnutt is officially in LOVE


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

> I realise that you people think I'm somekind of pirate


And a Brit pirate one might think, given your spelling of "realise".

Canadians spell it "realize".

Cheers


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

Well I know what you're new hobby is.









You'll find many gramatical / spelling errors in my posts, as they ain't goin' t' print I don't hafta be correct now do I? And as I type at somekind of blazing, speed of light rate I can't be bothered always correcting things. But you get into it, glad I can be of some use to you oh mighty 'Sinc of the West'...


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

> And a Brit pirate one might think, given your spelling of "realise".
> 
> Canadians spell it "realize".


and in a small part of alberta, where a one time "journalist" and graduate of the famed journalism "school o' hard knocks" , you get a paycheck, not a paycheque


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

> you get a paycheck, not a paycheque


Nope.

"Pay cheque" it was when I got one. Of course that was in the eighties. Been direct deposit ever since, including my pension.

Just another of your "barbs" gone wrong.

Cheers


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

I know this is in the wrong thread, but I don't think anyone is reading the original anymore, I was wondering if anyone knows what happened to the 'spotmeeting.com' guy? I feel kinda bad, I mean the guy tries to promote his deal on here and the post gets totally hi-jacked.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

> You'll find many gramatical / spelling errors in my posts, as they ain't goin' t' print I don't hafta be correct now do I? And as I type at somekind of blazing, speed of light rate I can't be bothered always correcting things. But you get into it, glad I can be of some use to you oh mighty 'Sinc of the West'...


I must admit I am rather suspicious that your posts read too much like a certain "guy" who hasn't been heard from on ehMac for quite some time.

He used to be a "Mac" fan and apparently played the "cello".

Could this possibly be?

I leave it to ehMacers to decide.

Cheers


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

Well there that wasn't so hard now was it









Is that what you think? I have heard of this person, MacDoc mentioned him to me in passing. Something about us having similar senses of humour. He also mentioned something about him being banned from here, although he didn't mention what for. 

I can assure you Sinc, and the rest of the 'inquisition' I'm not MacCello or whatever his name was. I would think that Mr. JFP and Posterboy would probably be able to pick up on the fact that I'm not him. MacDoc mentioned that there was something between these guys. Hey that's their deal, not mine.

You know I was taking this all in stride while I was typing here, but now I just got pissed off. I came here to post and express my opinions on subjects that I find interesting and that I wish to make comments on. Am I abrasive? Sure sometimes. Am I obnoxious? I don't think so. Am I opinionated? You bet. Am I in your face? Not up to this point, but you haven't seen anything yet. Am I someone that you think was banned from here? Nope. 

What is also quite obvious is that there is a large population of the member base here that have a real problem with someone that is opinionated and has a strong and edgy personality. Don't even try and deny it or make some lame ass response it's so obvious it may as well be a banner on the intro page! As I said before I haven't in the short time I've been here openly insulted anyone in a first volly. I'm not like that. I've started no thread here calling anyone a name or making a nasty comment about them. I've responded to things that have been aimed at me sure. I have a somewhat sarcastic and caustic sense of humor. Can't deal with it? Tough, kick me out as well if you don't like it. Get a grip you simpering whinners. What's the matter with you people? Because a 'girl' opens her mouth and it's not to agree with your idiotic point of view on some inaine topic she's a disruptive force that needs to be brought into line. 

Kiss my a#@! What a bunch of babies...


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

> I leave it to ehMacers to decide


So you decide who I am now? Is that it? I need to show ID or something? Are you outta your [email protected]#$in' mind? Where do you get the audacity to think that is in anyway your appointed task? To decide if I am someone from your past here, and if I don't meet the criteria then what? 

Give your head a shake you idiot. Yes I called you an idiot because only an idiot would post something as stupid as what you did.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

you've destroyed yet another thread. good job.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

I call front seats to this fight! Easy on the hairpulling, girls!

(Yes, I called the both of you girls... bring the noise, whatever)


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

> Could this possibly be? I leave it to ehMacers to decide.


You mind explaining to me how I wrecked the thread? I am supposed to let people fire all sorts of crap like this about me and ignore it? 

Do you also think that it is your place to decide who I am?

Let me ask you, because it seems that you may be reasonably intelligent, do you think that I am this other person? And if you do how long have you thought it? 

Depending on your answer my response will go where it needs to.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

I've decided you must be a terrorist.

I call jihad on your infidel behind. You must be stopped.


</sarcasm>


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

...somebody didn't take their med's today....


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Okay..I'm finally back here on the Rock. I had to catch the last ferry (PM pacific time) so it's probably well past everyone's bedtime out there in Ontario. Sorry about that.

Now that I've read what has been posted on this thread I think I should take a moment to say the following:

Everyone stay calm. Take a breath. Mellow.

All better now? Good.  

SINC...I am pretty familiar with the writing style of the now-banned person you mentioned...and I'm pretty sure that Gretchen is not him. (I'm not so sure about IronMac, though).

I find Gretchen's slightly twisted sense of humour to be a delight. Quite refreshing, really. And her posts have brought out the bent side of me in a way that only Cynical Critic has been able to do here at ehmac.









And I'm enjoyin the HECK out of it!  

Now..on to the mugshots!


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

> What is also quite obvious is that there is a large population of the member base here that have a real problem with someone that is opinionated and has a strong and edgy personality.


Are you sure you're talking about the same board? Geeez I mean go and read some of these threads! This group's a pretty tolerant yet opinionated bunch, but quite frankly your reaction is really out of line and quite heavy-handed. Why is it that your first line of defense is to resort to name calling? You even descended to the tired old line about how we're all at fault because we're men and we don't like women who speak out of line. Come on, now. Please. 

All of this seems like quite some salvo in the face of what are pretty reasonable questions from people wondering about who you are. I'll let you in on a little secret: there are plenty of people on this board who have a public profile in many walks of life. Each manages to keep things private while posting to their hearts' content. No one seems to call them on whether they're legit. It begs the question then why this has suddenly become a concern or suspicion...and an issue for people whose instincts I have a lot of respect for.

I too have questions. As someone who works plenty with media and publishing, I'd like to know more about this special job you have that allows you to post whatever you want on a public board but makes you check with the boss before posting your photo. Most people I know in that line of work either don't post online or keep their heads low, accepting it as an occupational hazard. More to the point: those who are bound by agreements on public statements know that the line doesn't begin at posting a photo...it starts waaaay back at creating an anonymous user account on a chat board and an alias email account through .Mac. That's just my experience...

Another thing that's perhaps not telling but certainly odd are your spelling errors and typos and your laissez faire attitude about them. You didn't seem the least bit bothered when these were pointed out. Anyone I know who hammers word for a living tends to be at least a little fussy about such things...heck many make mistakes but most go back later to fix their typos (I'm guilty as charged here). Perhaps the online world is your place where you take a break from writer's habits. Perhaps. But you'd be the first I've ever met to worry so little about the word you write.

The thing that really made me start to wonder about you were your comments I read today about Pamela and your feeble attempt at a take-down on SINC when all was trying to do was to be noble and defend Pamela (someone who is plenty opinionated and well liked here) against whatever it was you were trying to accomplish with your "slinky" remark. Sorry if that gesture makes some seem worthy of your contempt, but somehow I suspect that any woman would at least recognize a noble gesture when she saw one. 

I might be wrong, but based on what I've read and based on my gut feeling, I think there's something rotten in the state of Denmark here....

[ August 27, 2004, 02:55 AM: Message edited by: (( p g )) ]


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Before this gets any worse, shall we drop it?

Gretchen - I think you're reading a little too much into Sinc's post, but I'm not Sinc so I can't tell you express details, but in my experience on this forum Sinc is not malicious.

As for macello, it was an ugly situation, and the disagreements tended to get out of hand. There is a point in time when good ideas get lost amid a sea of barbs, and destructive comments. But the past is the past.

There was a great website I used to have bookmarked that I've since lost that talked about the "heat" of a discussion and ways that will heat and cool down a discussion quite quickly.

The main reason stems from the amount of offence you take from a statement. The best way to avoid derailing a deabte or discussion is to give the person the benefit of the doubt. Wording can also play a significant role in the perceived attitude of a post.

eg. Doom 3 sucks (Completely negative and no substance)
or
Doom 3 does not perform to my expectations (Same thing, just straight from your local marketing firm)
or more realistically
Doom 3 sucked because you can't see anything. (Same basic statement but with a qualifier).

If there is anything I've learnt on my years on this board it's been think twice, write once. When I remember to follow it, it works great. When I don't it bites me in the ass. (Anywhere, real life, email, ehMac, etc.)

I'm not here to lay down judgement, but what other people do, they do, the only thing you can change is what you do. It can suck ass, which is why good retail employees are so few. People don't like to adapt for others. (Within reason). It's something everyone can always improve on. I'd be the first one to step up, I hate realizing how ignorant I can end up if I assume incorrectly.

Was Sinc's statement inflammatory? Quite easily. Was it meant to be? I doubt it.

I don't want this taken as a post directed at Gretchen, as it's not. It's a general post, and to judge someone for taking offence of something is wrong.

We're all human, or as I was once told; "Humanity's beauty is derived from it's united strength in ingenuity and hope, but also it's tragic flaws that enhance when remedied. Like gold being purified."

Take care and remember the human on the other side of the screen. It's hard sometimes, but the mugshots can help a lot in helping you realize who is behind the name.

----

Now back to the mug shots. I'll get my iSight out and get a shot if you guys (and gals) would like.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I'm busy packing all the video gear for tomorrows departure to Longview Washington. My drag race crew is headed down that way to show the Americans just how damn FAST a Canadian Top Fuel Dragbike can be. It should be a blast!  

(We HOSED em when we were down that way last year, BTW)  

Anyhoo...my time is limited right now, and I won't be back home (or back online) until Monday.

And...this is the real problem...I just checked to see what I had in the way of jpegs of my own sorry mug, and I seem to be conspicously absent from my own files.

I am "the photographer" after all. Which means I am always on the wrong side of the camera, and my image is rarely recorded. At least on MY film.  

Even the movie I recently made about my team's drag racing exploits...which is selling rather briskly right now...doesn't have a single visible image of myself. Not even on the boxcover. The whole rest of the crew is there. But not me. (You DO hear my voice on the movie...but you don't see my face)

I know you are all going to think that this is terribly lame...and I can't say I'd blame you for thinking it....but I don't have any decent images of me on file right now. And I don't have time before I leave to search through my film images and scan in a photo to post here.

And it would be quite a search, as well. I have a vast image library that numbers in the thousands (I've been seriously into photography for more than three decades)...but I'll bet that I don't have more than five or six pictures of my own self in that whole collection.

That's what happens when you are "The Photographer" at pretty much every event..  

But I DO have a shot from a few years back that I set up, and then got a buddy to trip the shutter for me. I'm definitely in that photo. No question about it.

It's me, in the pilot's seat of my 550HP Rat-Motor powered 1967 Chevelle SuperSport roasting the hides while doing a 7000RPM burnout. (Which is why I have this particular image readily at hand.  )

If you squint a bit...you'll see me through the windshield.

(I'll email it to someone here who has been kind enough to offer to post it for me.)

It's not much...but It'll just have to do, until I get back on Monday.


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

Okay, I've been lurking here for as I said about 6 months, so I've read numorous threads and yes I have noticed that those that have an in your face and confrontaional personality often have to defend themselves beyond what is really nescasary. A friend put me onto this place. 



> pretty reasonable questions from people wondering about who you are.


If you wanted to know about me then you should have asked me. You should have come right out as soon as you thought something was up and explained why you wanted to know a few things and asked me would I mind. Having explained yourselves and been up front from the onset would have been better than baiting me with questions and trying to assess my responses to things posted. 



> I'd like to know more about this special job


It's not a special job, when did I say that? It's simply a job where I have an identity where I write and my picture is part of that. My posting on a public board poses no problem because I'm not doing my job here I'm simply making personal comments and throwing out my opinions, but they are not in line with my job. My contract has a clause about attaching my likeness onto public domain delivery. 



> trying to accomplish with your "slinky" remark


Are we back on this? Noble attempt? Are we in a play here? My comment about Pamela being slinky was in no way an insult or a derogatory statement that needed to be heroically slain. It seems to me that there is but one person on this board that knows the meaning of the word as it was used. I've heard not one word from her about this great afront to her person? I would think that had she taken offence to the reference she would have said something. Geez you people are hilarious. What I was trying to accomplish? Get a grip sport it was a harmless comment directed at another woman. This 'comment' was even confirmed by other people here but I guess that's okay right? But I'm the one that is getting insults fired at me, called an 'immature female', basically told to shut up because you don't like the way I post my responses. 

Based on your gut feeling? There it is again more vailed insinuations. Rotten in Denmark? Do you people know how to ask questions? Do you not know how to politely make inquiries of someone? Evidently not.

You people are telling me that I'm someone else, that I'm under suspicion because you don't like my professional arrangements? 

This just gets more comical by the hour.


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

> ..somebody didn't take their med's today....


Ya well I'm pissed, why can't someone just say, hey listen we had this problem a while back and we were wondering if you wouldn't mind being a little more specific about who you are it would be appreciated. Why? Well because you come on a little strong and kind of abrasive, there are some similarities that are kind of close that has some people here wondering.

Do you think that I would have flipped out? Would that have been so difficult? I just don't get why all the behind the curtain crap, you wanna know something ask. It's pretty simple. What the worst that could happen?

People always gotta be sneaky and try and discover something. The funny part is you still don't know who I am and at this point I may never tell you, you may never see my full face you'll have to figure out which one of the four images is me. Not that I'm so vain as to think that you really care, it's just a sad commentary on how people go about assuming someone is something other than they say because your gut thinks something is rotten in Denmark. 

Oh and the meds comment doesn't bother me Pamela, I find it funny actually...


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Oh PUH-LEEEZE, everybody! Get off her case!  

Gretchen is a blast! And, personally, I don't much care WHAT job she has, or WHAT sort of restrictions she may be under as to posting her likeness here....or even WHERE she came from, for that matter. 

I'm just glad she's chosen to drop in here and liven the place up a bit. We are ALL the better for it. Trust me on this.  

(and if any of you are really hung up on spelling or syntax errors, then maybe you should take that matter up with EhMax. He's notorious for this, but nobody ever seems to rip into him about it. Why? Because it doesn't MATTER! Claro?)

Now...can we all drop this deep narrow-minded paranoia and get back to having fun? And posting our own mugshots?


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

Maybe these two should just start their own forum?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Sheesh. Two whole pages of discussion, most of it quite _stupid_, in what is supposed to be a fun photo thread.

*Back to business...*

Here, as promised by Macnutt, is his "photo"; caption below:










_A 7000 RPM burnout in my 1967 Chevelle SS big block street racer. You can see me raising my finger to signal my buddy to snap the shutter and capture the moment (I had set the shot up and then gotten a friend to man the camera). Note: This photo is from a few years back. I'll dig up something more current after we get back from the States on monday. Promise._


You will live up to your promise, Gerry. Or I will flood your PM mailbox.  

I hereby challenge the venerable Dr. G. to reveal his countenance.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

My god... he has no head!   



> you've destroyed yet another thread. good job.


Come on TMR, relax for the life of Riley. There's no need to make this personal. If you have a problem with Gretchen, fine. But move on and ignore her. There's no need for colour commentary on her every post by the hour.

And for god's sake... put the beer down, will you?


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

I am not really comfortable with the whole mugshot thing.
I prefer to be incognito.

















as defined by dictionary.com  
incognito
Function:  adjective
Definition:  disguised
Synonyms:  
anonymous, bearding, camouflaged, concealed, disguised, hidden, incog, isolated, masked, obscure, unknown, unrecognized


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

> Maybe these two should just start their own forum?


It reminds me a bit of an old dial-up BBS that I used to frequent,
Those were the days, "Pit O' Flame's" anyone?

It's just what we really need, St. Chuck where are you?

Magic Dave


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Out of curiousity...is almost everyone on this board male, middle-aged and Caucasian?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Middle-aged? WTF?  

Dude, I'm only 30... do I look that bad?  I was tired in that pic, okay?


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Man, if that's tired...I'd hate to see what exhausted looks like! hehehe j/k

Ok, it's not as bad as I had feared...more younger crowd than older. But, no teens? Only one visible ethnic minority? And one female?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

hmmmm, let me see

i, for the most part, stayed away from this thread and hostility factor goes UP !

ergo,
less MACSPECTRUM = less civility
does it then follow that
more MACSPECTRUM = more civility?

things that make you go hmmmmmmmm
 

ed. note - lack of punctuation purposefully intended for our resident "school o' hard knocks" journalism graduate
yeee haaaaawwwwww !


----------



## Daniel911 (Mar 13, 2003)

Seventy-plus posts in this thread over five pages - and only about a dozen mugs...

Isn't this thread supposed to be all in fun? I was expecting to find *lotsa* pics in here, but as it is, you have to *look* for them amidst all the heated exchanges. If you're gonna add a post here, how about adding your kisser in the process (for those who can).

I'm putting my money where my mouth is - so here's *my* mug (taken this past winter at a Caribbean resort...).










BTW, macnutt - why didn't *you* preach by example in the first place when you threw down the gauntlet by starting this thread?? Or even in one of your subsequent posts where you were, shall we say, less than subtle and still *conspicuously absent* from the lineup... 











> Anyone else want to step up to the plate?
> Care to post your image on this forum for all to see?
> Doubledog DARE ya!


Peace and respects to all,

Daniel911


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

what's your point, ironmac?


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm curious about the demographics!


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Way to polute Macnutt!!  
Back in another thread you correctly stated that big block Chevies don't have "fuely heads". However, in this case, I think there's one behind the wheel.   
Burn, baby, burn!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I've posted my mug shot of ehMac tons of times!  










Flying to Macworld NY 2001










Me and Sean King from Your Mac Life











Too much fun at MW










Me and Bungie CEO










Me and Phil Schiller










Me and David Pogue


I'm not worried about anonymity.  

Let's see some more mugs! (And a lot less silly banter)


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Ehmax, you look EXACTLY like I imagined!! Is that coincidence or WHAT??


----------



## Eidetic (Oct 6, 2003)

urr what the hell, here's me dropping some audio chao's at an apple store for the iTunes music store launch.



















[ August 31, 2004, 12:36 PM: Message edited by: Eidetic ]


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Nice Eidetic! Looks like you got some skillz.   

More mugs! More mugs!


----------



## sniper (Mar 9, 2002)

well, ironmac, there is at least one teen here.
i'm 19.


----------



## James Z (Oct 12, 2002)

Well here i am last summer camping with my family, my son and I taking some down time.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

IronMac -- For your demographic research only. I'm female, in my late 20s, and an ethnic minority (which is an odd way of putting it, since my ethnicity derives from one of the populous countries in the world).

Most of these facts are irrelevant to anything I post here. 

I don't have a digital photo of myself, though. If I remember, I may scan in a wedding photo.

Sonal, who typically deals with hijacked threads by simply ignoring them instead of completely derailing the thread by arguing about who did or did not hijacked the thread and why--even though this whole demographic thing may be construed as a hijacking of the friendly variety.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

am i the only one who sees a resemblance to marilyn manson in macnutts 'mug shot'?


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

LOL!

That's hilarious.

I doubt we'll ever really see a pic of Macnutt...


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

I'll do more than put my money where my mouth is...

Sorry about the crappy quality of the scan and file size but I'm totally in a hurry.

This is a photo of me (at the desk) and one of the kids is my youngest son. No the artificial life form is not my wife. I have left some extra info in the scan so that someone here can answer a question.

I will Paypal $10 (Canadian) to the first ehMacer to PM me with what product this was scanned from. It is a PC product from a company that creates both Mac and PC products.

I will be away all of next week so I can't check answers or send out the Paypal until I get back.

Here's the pic...


----------



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

Here's me with my new pair of glasses which I ended up taking back to the store because they made me look too trendy and forced me to consider buying trendy clothes from stores with really long or annoying names operated by cashiers who speak in mono-syllabic tones while grinding to Euro style music and yeah.


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

Despite assertions to the contrary, I'm not actually a cat. I just play one on the internet.


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

I'll bite... Is that from a RADEON video card. Maybe the 8500LE?

And to not pollute, here is my mug:










Sorry about the hair. It was very humid in FL in the summer. And if you are wondering; Yes, that is an old Jazz Bass.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

DING, DING, DING! We have a winner! ATI Radeon 8500LE is indeed the product. The kid pointing at the tv belongs to the photographer but the other one is mine. 

Nice job. PM me with your Paypal info and I'll send you some money.


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

Hmmm... Post 400.

Thanks for the offer, but how about you just give the $$ to the Mayor. 

Yippee I won!

Dang, now I am just polluting again. Sorry


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

ok....I'm an idiot
I want to post my pic....I have .mac access......what do i do?
I can't find the address for the pic


----------



## buck (Jan 10, 2003)

this is me at work on christian island this past march.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

We were just loading up the race trailer (and re-labelling the Nitro jug as "water" to sneak across the border) when the call came.

*The Drag Race has been CANCELLED!*   

Apparently all the rain that the west coast has been getting the past few days has left the dragstrip under two feet of muddy water. They were trying to drain it off up till the last minute, but no go.

And no fun. At least not this weekend.  

But, on a lighter note, I DO now have the time to drag out the photo files and search around for a picture of myself.

Gimmie a couple of hours and I'll dig something up.

Promise.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Great!!! Send me a pic _of your mug_ as soon as you have one, and I'll post it for ye!


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

ouch! sorry to here that, macnutt. looking forward to the unveiling of your mug!


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

* My hair is shorter now.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

C'mon Michael...you can do better than that.  

Well I found a photo of myself. It was in the second folder I flipped open, wouldn't you know it! The whole file is devoted to the motorcycles I've owned (I was apparently rather taken with some of them, because I seem to have dozens of photos of the fastest ones) and there I am....sitting astride my Suzuki GS1100E.

It's from a few years back. And like macspectrum, my hair is shorter now. 

Anyone want me to post that one? Or should I keep looking for something more recent?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Jfpoole, has anyone told you that you look like Robert Smith from The Cure? (Minus the makeup and crazy hair)







 










I was going to put Robert's hair and makeup on your image to show the resemblance, but thought that just might be a little offensive.


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

This is a couple years back. I have added weight due to getting married. Well probably more reasons but im sticking to that one







I am also growing my hair again. I just put up a website that I will continue to work on.


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

nm

[ August 27, 2004, 06:04 PM: Message edited by: moonsocket ]


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I just sent a photo of myself to Doug, and he'll probably post it here shortly. It's from about twelve years back. Let me know if that will do...or should I keep looking for something more recent?

(HONEST everybody...I just don't take very many photos of myself)


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

[drumroll]

*LADIES AND GENTLEMEN !*

[/drumroll]

_Presenting..._

*Macnutt!*


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

GET OUTTA HERE!! I expected an U-G-L-Y dude (that's what he's beeen telling us). He looks a bit Scottish, don't you think? NIce bike, BTW.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Macnutt... *YOU ARE A STUD!!!!*


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

i can't get the macnutt image to load, even after searching for the link in the ehmac code and trying to open it by itself  

this is the file, right? http://srv.fotopages.com/2/2167089.jpg


----------



## macgal (Feb 11, 2004)

HEY G,

I TOTALLY HEAR YOU (GIRL) !!! 
__________________________________________________________
But I'm the one that is getting insults fired at me, called an 'immature female', basically told to shut up because you don't like the way I post my responses. 
_______________________________________________________________

i would be the other immature woman a few months back....can we say Girl Power dosen't live here!!!!

Go ahead I am ready for the POSTS......


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

My mugshot's not loading out here, either. All I get is a little blank box with a red X in it. (which some here at ehmac might say is a fairly good rendition of me, when all is said and done)
















Doug emailed me that there were some severe electrical storms in his area and that I should hurry up and send something because he was unplugging his G5 until the mayhem had passed. Could the storm activity have had anything to do with this?

Next question: Does anyone else have a place to post photos...and, if so, would they be willing to host my photo? At least until the one that Doug posted is back to working again?

BTW...like I may have mentioned, that photo is from about twelve years ago. I was being a bit of a wild child back then. My hair is shorter now.

[ August 27, 2004, 08:57 PM: Message edited by: macnutt ]


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

HELP, somebody fix it. The suspense is killing me.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

i can and WILL host macnutt's photo
please email to me


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Just PM'd you Michael.  

Now...how about YOUR mugshot? Or Macdoc's, for that matter?

I showed you mine, now you show me yours.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Sorry, been offline for a bit.

Fotopages, where the pic is hosted, is upgrading their servers etc. and sometimes it's dead slow at the moment. Of course this had to happen as soon as I posted the picture. I've sent a copy to MACSPECTRUM.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

No doubt it was some sort of "sensory overload" for the hapless server once my picture slammed into it.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Anyone ever call you Fonzie?







Seriously though, it's a fun pic. Just great.

Now - pony up, the rest of you!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Fonzie? No...at least not twice....and not with the same set of original front teeth.  

(I'm a "Rocker" not a "Greaser". Fonzie was a fan of Elvis. I like Led Zeppelin. There is a difference.) 

And I must confess that being called "A Stud" by our very own seven-foot-tall Mayor is quite a compliment...and slightly disturbing, at the same time. (Glad we're not both locked down in the same jail cell right now.)























Also...me mum has always told me that I'm the "ugly one" in this family. My two brothers are much better looking than me. 

[ August 27, 2004, 08:54 PM: Message edited by: macnutt ]


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)




----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

Give it to me I'll host it...  

Correct that, I'll put it up somewhere..  

Oh come on guys..... all I have is this old krinkled piece of grocery bag that mom drew on so that one day should I happen to be in....


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

> I've sent a copy to MACSPECTRUM.


haven't received it yet
the mystery of macnutt continues


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Just PM'd you Gretchen.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Chill. I've PM'd MACSPECTRUM about the copy I sent to him at 8:30. 

Rassafrackin' Fotopages.  Probably about time I got myself a .Mac account.

Edit: MACSPECTRUM has confirmed he's received it. He'll post it... I'll say it again: rassafrackin' Fotopages.

[ August 27, 2004, 11:40 PM: Message edited by: The Doug ]


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I've sent the mugshot to Michael at macspectrum, and to Gretchen at her .mac addy.

Gretchen's bounced back as "undeliverable" 









Which is the very same problem that I have been dealing with when I emailed macspectrum during the past two weeks or so. (hate to dispel anyone's angst here, but we're friends when we're away from this forum. Go figure.)

Apparently I have somehow gotten onto some sort of SPAM sh*tlist.







 

So...I have NEVER ever spent even a single moment of my life sending SPAM to anybody. For any reason.

How, then, do I get off this SPAM sh*tlist??


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

By the freaking WAY...

I am trying my level BEST here to post an image of myself here at ehmac. A clear image that you can all marvel or laugh at during your quiet moments alone.

But it doesn't seem to be WORKING.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

> How, then, do I get off this SPAM sh*tlist??


You can't. It's a _cosmic thing_. 

Anyway, about the pic, let's just wait until MACSPECTRUM posts it. He does have it...


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

i tried and i tried and i tried to host macnutt's pic
re-sample
image size
jpg vs. gif

f**** direcpc - i hate Bell !!!!!!!

someone please help
i am out of solutions

ps- i hate Bell !!!!

[Edit ehMax... Please watch the language]

[ August 28, 2004, 10:49 AM: Message edited by: ehMax ]


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Ahhhh.. _WHATEVER_ !







 

Doug...you've seen my mugshot. So has MacSpectrum. So have several others, before fotopages crapped out and left us all hanging with a red X in a box.

I've tried my level best to post an image here. Maybe it's not "meant to be".

And...as far as I'm concerned, it's much ado about NOTHING. 

At least from where I sit.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

See all of you back here tomorrow. Perhaps by then I'll have been able to scare up an image of me that isn't from a few years back.

I emailed my best friend Danny Lim on the Big Island. He has taken many pictures of me down through the ages (I've known him, and we've been close, since 72).

He might be able to come up with something that will work. He's taken a whole bunch of pix of me since he got his first digital camera about two years ago.

By the way...I have NO idea why this has turned out to be so very difficult.  

Or why, for that matter, that anyone would think that it is actually important to see my mugshot, when all is said and done.

I'm just one more guy, here at ehmac. That's all there IS.

Simple as that.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Few years  ....maybe "few decades"  
I'm guessin '76 Suzuki


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Macdoc finally managed to slay the jinx!!  

Too cool!  

This is me. No question about it. I was thirty five when that photo was taken. I am 47 now...and I still wear the same gloves and helmet when I ride.

The leather jacket in that photo died a nasty death when some dipsh*t stuffed it full of arrogant Scotsman and proceeded to slam it into the pavement at a very high speed. (I sold the remains of the bike and bought a new leather jacket, by the way.) 

I still have the same hair, except shorter. ( I have about three grey hairs on each of my sideburns at this point. But the rest of the picture is just as you see it)

The bike died and was sold for scrap...after a horrific high speed crash. I lived on. 

I'm about eight pounds heavier than I was back then...according to the bathroom scales. I wear the same pant size (29 waist, 32 leg) as I did when that photo was taken.

And my attitude has not mellowed MUCH since that time. I still "take no prisoners".







 

Drop by my place, when you're out this way, and see for yourself


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

It was an 82 Suzuki GS1100E, macdoc.

I bought it slightly used in 85 and owned it until early 94 or thereabouts. The thing was rocket fast and gave me some serious adrenaline rushes. It was my best buddy and my weapon of choice in the street wars until we parted company at high speed one night.  

[ August 28, 2004, 02:16 AM: Message edited by: macnutt ]


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

BTW..the photo says "1993" on the back. Which is about right, since the bike itself (and the leather jacket in the photo) ceased to exist in 1994. 

I cut my hair off short, quit smoking dope, stopped chasing sleazy women (mostly)... and went back into the oilpatch, in 1996.

I bought my current piece of property on Salt Spring in 1997...and retired from oilfield service work in 2001.

That's when I bought my first Mac ( a Pismo Powerbook) and joined this forum.

The rest...as they say, is history.


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

Way too cool!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

And now it's time YOU posted an image here, Lotus. For all of us too see and marvel at.









You too macdoc! And you are not to be left out either, macspectrum!

Time to fess up and reveal thyselves. In all your terrible glory.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Heh heh. Now Fotopages is back up again, and the original pic I posted shows up, no problem. What an odyssey this has been, huh? 

Um, good morning by the way. Coffee's on me.









Keep the mugshots coming, folks!


----------



## Brainstrained (Jan 15, 2002)

Look at how many ehMacians Macnutt had helping him - The Doug, Macsprectrum, Gretchen and Macdoc - and how much discussion it took!  

Somehow after reading all this turmoil about getting Macnutt's picture posted, I'm beginning to believe him when he says he can't get a link to work in his posts.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

> Look at how many ehMacians Macnutt had helping him...


it's all about family


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Dysfunctional, as it seems.


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

OH MY GOD!!......  It's the hair.....I love it...!  

Okay well if we are digging back, then there is no way I post a recent pic....forget it you get from like early 90's or something.

I love the hair.... It's like that guys 'charlies angels hair' Even I remember that...  [edited] But is it still all there? OHH  

Just kidding dad...er...uh... 

[ August 28, 2004, 09:07 AM: Message edited by: Gretchen ]


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

> quit smoking dope


Isn't that considered a "visible minority" in the Gulf Islands?


----------



## Kirtland (Aug 18, 2002)

> Dysfunctional, as it seems.


At least this forum doesn't take the *fun* out of dys*fun*ctional.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

*Why don't we just wait until the morning*. By then, Fotopages will have fixed their problem, or finished their maintenance, or whatevertheheck is going on.

Macnutt, in a few minutes I'll send you some instructions about posting images using Fotopages...


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

K, Mr. Man..... get and FTP app I gave you the domain and user name and pass just dump it into the main directory and I'll do the rest....


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

As if it's really urgent that this gets done right now, just after midnight. Wait until morning when Fotopages will be running smoothly again, or do it right now some other way, I don't care. Good night all.


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

Really, now that you mention it good point. 

You've 30 seconds and then I'm off to TV land...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

By popular request

I wonder which one aged more gracefully over the last few decades, bike or rider


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

This is some bizzare sh!t. Two pages of what should be member pics turns out to be the trials and tribulations of posting Macnutt's image.... 









EDIT: OH, FINALY!!!!! THERE IT IS!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yeah he's always difficult but I handled it easily


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Yup, you did....that picture sure made the rounds.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Yes Gretchen, me lassie, it's all still there. Just cut a bit more conservatively these days.  

Remeber that this IS the west coast after all. I certainly wasn't the only guy riding a big motorcycle with his locks flowing in the breeze back then. In fact, you can still see them blasting around here on any sunny day.

My buddy Danny has a few pix of me that he took about two weeks back. If you'd like I could try to post one here. If anyone's still interested.

Now...how about some more mugshots? I have a short list of absentee names that I'd like to put a face to:

Macspectrum
Macdoc
Gratuitous Applesauce
PosterBoy
Cynical Critic

And how could we forget StrongBlabe? (I want to find out if he realliy IS an alien...once and for all)

C'mon....pony up! I showed you mine, now you show me yours.
 

[ August 28, 2004, 02:03 PM: Message edited by: macnutt ]


----------



## vacuvox (Sep 5, 2003)

MacNutt - I'm so disappointed to be absent from your list. I clearly haven't made much of an impression - hence the pout. In any case, here you go. this is me, minus whiskers, trapped in my virtual existance.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Who's _StrongBlabe_?


----------



## vacuvox (Sep 5, 2003)

Strongblade's cross-dressing alter-ego?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Since time shifting seems to be popular.  
I'M STILL a happy kid. Catch that bowtie


















[ August 28, 2004, 03:01 PM: Message edited by: MacDoc ]


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

C'mon macdoc!  Surely you have an image of yourself that is rather more recent that THAT.

I now have a VERY recent shot of myself, as of this morning. Thanks to my good buddy on the Big Island.

But that shot of me on the GS1100 was all I could find last evening. There seemed to be such a clamour about my supposed anonymity that I just went ahead and fired it off to Doug (plus, he told me to hurry and send whatever I had because he was unplugging his G5 due to a heavy electrical storm that was headed his way).

Strange as it may seem to some people here, I just don't take photos of myself. The only pix I have with me in them were pretty much accidental. The subject is usually a Musclecar or a fast motorcycle.

The photo of me on the bike was taken by my Dad and, because it's a decent shot of my beloved GS1100, I tossed it into the "Motorcycles" folder several years back. Which is just where I found it once I started searching through the folders, oddly enough.

That photo is slightly less than twelve years old. I now have one (ready to upload) that was taken about two weeks ago by my buddy Danny.

Make you a deal, macdoc:

I will send this recent image off to you or Doug or anyone else who will post it here IF you also post a very recent image of your own august self.

Fair enough?


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

Well Vacuvox wins for originality in presentation, that's a nice job.

I must admit I'm rather disappointed with Mr. JFP, I would have thought we would have seen something, maybe a spinning bowtie or something. 

That's funny MacDoc. There's another thread. 

Let's see those bambino pics.. I'm not sure where mine are. 

I don't think I ever had any.... Dad?! You have 'em?


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Sorry Gretchen...I lammed it OUTA there as soon as she said "we have to talk about something important" 









So no bambino photos from this particular shutterbug.  

Seems as though you've turned out just fine though. Proud of ya, lassie.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Well, I have had fun following thru this thread......I can relate to Gretchen in that I was kicked off this forum the first time on it....case of mistaken identity.....won't go there.....I got an apology from the mayor tho.

Very interesting to see peoples pix.......much more friendly and cozy!!!!! The other thread has pets too. Really makes one feel like they may get to know each other.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

You'll like my cat. Trust me on this.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

i've done some computer assisted age enhancement in Photoshop to show what macnutt might look like today.

first i'll provide the original macnutt photo followed by my ehhancement:


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Too funny!!









(actually I've had the pleasure of meeting David Crosby).

As I said earlier today, I do have a photo that was taken about two weeks ago by my buddy Danny. He emailed it to me this morning.

I'd be pleased to post it here. Just to dispel any more silly rumors.  

But I would like to see a mugshot (a recent one) of macdoc first. That's the price.

[ August 28, 2004, 11:45 PM: Message edited by: macnutt ]


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

> ...I'd be peased to post it here...


Well, use those instructions I sent you last evening, and post the picture here using your Fotopages account once Macdoc has paid up. 

Posting pics is _easy-peasy_.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Fair enough. Done deal.

Macdoc...are you ready to finally post a mugshot? A recent one? (I was probably not even BORN when the one you last posted was actually committed to film).

The gauntlet has been tossed down onto the field of battle. 

Let's see what happens next.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Here is another retro-picture circa 1972.

Tommy the tipper cup...
Fred Flintstone plate....
Wooden highchair...
I think its macaroni and cheese...
and a cracker









The bib may even have little lambs on it


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

MacDoc picture looks just like he does last time I met him - 'cept he was bigger, taller, cordless headset ingrown into his head, no tie (I think I was lucky to see that he was wearing a shirt), and, oh ya ... a lot older ...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

A shirt????.....Your lucky day  

My bank uses my headset as away to identify me to another bank







'Has he got his ears on??".....yep...... that's him.  

Now I want any to think real hard if they've EVER seen me not in shorts????


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

So...let's see a *MUGSHOT* macdoc!  

And then I'll post one that was taken of me just over two weeks ago, in return.  

Just to prove, once and for all, that I haven't changed much since that bike picture was taken.

You're call, old buddy.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Still NOTHING from Macdoc.  

Is he afraid? I wonder....


----------



## ShawnJ (Aug 14, 2004)

I snapped this picture of *Macnutt* during one of his forays into the states. Guess which one's him.  (Hint: it's the lone Bush-Cheney supporter holding up a sign against a formidable wall and a hostile crowd. Sounds familiar, eh?)


















I don't know what all this talk about "privacy" is about. Hell-- the Philadelphia Zoo keeps me naked in a cage for insensitive visitors to snap flash-photography at me-- all the time. You humans are really something else!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Staying with the heart and purpose of the thread, I present to you; myself. Unedited, and freshly taken with my iSight.

(Picutre captured by taking a screenshot of GCam).

Just me feeling tired, sitting against a plain wall as I read ehMac.









(Picture taken at 12:12AM MST - Posted at 12:15)


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

That's me in my avatar... too drunk and inept at the moment to figure out how to work my A80.. probably for the best!

One day I'll buy my Mac, and then I'll be accepted into this forum....


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

"Accepted into this forum"???







 

Like you're NOT already?









Give your head a shake, Talonracer. Just don't do it too vigorously right at this particular moment. Might have some serious consequences.  

Trust me....I know. I've BEEN there.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

no no no.. .absolutely no head shaking for me tonight... spent the evening out dancing with two very pretty Calgarian girls, at some loud bar I'd never been to, and now trying to wind down enough to find sleep.

I'm very happy I accepted the invite instead of staying home working as I'd planned.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Calgary is just chock FULL of opportunities. 

Trust me on this.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Five in the morning pacific time. Two WHOLE days after my original challenge to macdoc.

And quite some time AFTER I offered to post a two week old photo of myself...if he does the same.

Got something to hide there David?
















Come ON. We're all waiting for this.

Might be quite enlightening. A rare moment, so to speak.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

He lives a half KM away from me.

Maybe i should lnock on the door, and *Snap*

And Macnutt will have his pic.

(JK, David)


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

Chealion.... ah the ever popular sideways glance self portrait as you hit the 'shutter'. 

And they alway make one look very serious don't they?  

Perhaps Macdoc's facial peel hasn't 'healed' yet and he's waiting unitl he's 'pretty' again.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Gretchen - I don't know, when I snapped it I actually was looking at my dog who was to my right. She was doing something funny, and I thought the picture worked just fine. Just me looking at my worst while being overtired.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

i could smuggle a camera into macdoc's under the pretense of buying a dual g5....

let's hope it doesn't come to that. c'mon macdoc, what's your major dysfunction, soldier?!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Perhaps you might have noticed I tend to be anti-authoritarian.....just a tad.  

What was that about a dual G5 purchase?????....well step right up and I'll sign a photo for you.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

alas macdoc, that was just to be a ruse. (we just bought a dual g4 with raid not too long ago, don't you remember?  )

seriously though, post your picture. even macnutt could do it.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

This is it, macdoc. The BIG CHALLENGE.

Fess up and post a mugshot. It can't be that hard for you. What with all the webcams and digital devices you must have at hand.  

Give us a look at the REAL macdoc. Just so's we all know what we're actually dealing with from a visual standpoint.  

Right after that, I will post a photo of my own humble self that is less than fifteen days old. Just to dispell any further rumors of age-based decay.

Promise.


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

> age-based decay


Well that sounds attractive....in a mildly horrifying way.


----------



## Carl (Jun 7, 2003)

In San Francisco this past June.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

This is a pict of your's truly while in the Dominican Republic on my Honeymoon back in May










You can never have enough Banana Mama's


----------



## Kardnal (Feb 5, 2003)

Finally got mine online...











This is me in Delft, The Netherlands last year.


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

maximusbibicus,

You may want to think twice about 'surprising' MacDoc.... he has a hot tub remember.... the resulting pict may not be suitable for all viewers

David.... it's up to you now


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

Duly noted.

The pic could be entertaining, yet disturbing at the same time.










David, post a freakin pic!


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

*David, post a freakin pic!* Easy guys!......don't you know Dave's a bit shy?


----------



## ekcondon (Jun 9, 2002)

Well, I finally found a good one to put here, lol. Its my Gr. 11 School Pic, but I pretty much look the exact same as I do now, I just have shorter hair now, I would have posted a more recent one, but all the other pics I have are with other ppl, and they are hard to crop. O well, Heres my "Mug"










All for now

Eric


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

Awesome. Way to keep the thread alive.

This has been an interesting and entertaining thread.


----------



## ekcondon (Jun 9, 2002)

Quick question, just for the sake of asking. Are we allowed to post more than one pic?, or have we been limited to one?, not that it matters, I just have a good (recent) one of me and my best friend, I just have to ask her if it's ok if I put her pic up on the site.

Just a question, doesn't matter though.

Eric


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I was going to post a high school pic of me... but I cry every time I see how much hair I had back then.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Same here: old pics were 'portraits' now they are all 'landscapes'


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

hahahahaha... nicely put =]


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I've been pretty busy lately...our warm weather has returned and water sales have spiked again...and I haven't had any spare time for the past few days.

So I was rather looking forward to seeing who had posted their mugshots on this thread while I was away.

Several of you have! The portfolio expands! Good stuff.   

Somehow this brings us all a little closer. (Make us all feel a bit more like a community of real people...instead of just a bunch of anonymous screen names.) Gives us a face to go with the name. Instead of just an avatar. (heck...we didn't even have THOSE a while back.)









Personally, I love this stuff! Apparently several others do, as well...judging by how many ehmaclanders have responded to this thread. And who have been brave enough to reveal themselves to the rest of us. Bravo!  

But...I am still waiting for Macdoc to post HIS mugshot.  

I should also like to note the following factoid:

The top five participants here at ehmac, by sheer number of posts are....

Dr.G 6454 posts
Macdoc 5632 posts
Macspectrum 5168 posts
Macnutt (that's me) 5140 posts
Posterboy 4468 posts

So...does anyone else here find it odd that FOUR out of the FIVE most prolific posters here on this forum have not yet favored us with a mugshot?

Three of the top five have given us NADA! (Macdoc HAS posted a half-century old baby picture from back when he was still in short pants...which would be during the early days after the invention of the lightbulb, or thereabouts.)

So. What GIVES??

Aren't we all entitled to see the face of the person behind all of those posts? Shouldn't we make it a requirement of "Super Citizenship" for that new inductee into the hallowed halls of "elite posters" to reveal their hoary visage on this thread? Right after they hit the 'one thousand' mark?

Let's put a price on it. Make it worth something. Make the title actually MEAN something. For a change.  

Especially for those of us who have qualified as "super citizens" four or five or six times over.

I'm game. How about the other four? Dr. G? Macdoc? Macspectrum? Posterboy?

Are you ready to reveal yourselves?

And what say all the rest of you? (And I mean EVERYONE here...no matter how often you post).

Shall we all vote on it?

( _THIS should be fun!_)









[ September 02, 2004, 02:18 AM: Message edited by: macnutt ]


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Oh...and one more thought here:

We now have at least two photos of ehmac citizens (Macdoc and Heart) from back when they were in the "bambino" stage of life. 

Anyone want to see a thread that is actually devoted to pix of our favorite citizens at a very early age? (Especially considering how terribly popular THIS thread has turned out to be.)  

Speak up. Or vanish. Your choice.  

(hey...could be a HOOT!)


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

*Aren't we all entitled to see the face of the person behind all of those posts?*

Aren't we all entitled to a degree of anonymity that posting a photo would negate? 

Why would you need to see my face to take what I say any more or less seriously?

Here is a characature I genereated on the interweb a while back:


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Anonymity is everyone's perogative. No question about it.

But I was just thinking out loud about the fact that so many, MANY of the people here at ehmac, have chosen to post their mugshots on this thread.

But NOT three of the five most prolific posters.

(And the two that have, did not post current photos... including my own self. I've offered several times to rectify this oversight on my part, if one or more of the other five will care to show the same sort of courage that so many of the rest of the people here have demonstrated).

What say you, Posterboy? Macspectrum? Dr G?

..and, most importantly, Macdoc??

















Why should the so-called "Top Five" (arf arf arf) be exempt from this?? Why do WE, of all the people here on this particular forum, consider ourselves to be above this? When a whole bunch of others have "bared it all" for everyone to see?

Makes no sense to me at all. And I'm ready to do something about it. 

A challenge has been made. The gauntlet has been thrown down. The rest is up to you.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

*Makes no sense to me at all. And I'm ready to do something about it. *

Then post your picture and get it over with?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

> Aren't we all entitled to a degree of anonymity that posting a photo would negate?


I personally am interested in putting the face to the person. It adds a little personality to the posts -- not just text on a web site. I know there are most I won't ever cross paths with due to geographical constraints, but there are people in the Ottawa/Hull area. I think would be cool to stop whilst puttering around town and say "Hey! You're _so and so_ on ehMac! What's up? Yadda yadda yadda."







I seriously have a lack of "Mac-centric" companions in my social life... most of my buds just roll their eyes when I go on a tangent.   

But, I respect those who choose to remain anonymous.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

the thing about macdoc not posting his pic is that he was the loudest voice demanding macnutt post his. so it's not really about respecting his anonymity. (just in this case though. the others can remain anonymous if they wish).


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I've already posted my mugshot here, PB. Except for the haircut, I look pretty much as I did when that photo was taken. And I'm willing to prove that by posting a mugshot that was taken about three weeks ago....but I want to see macdoc post a recent one first. That's the deal.  

Macspectrum, Dr.G and your own self haven't posted anything at all. Yet you three have probably got more posts, collectively, than most of the rest of the people here. 

So...howzabout it, eh?


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

You can feel free to hold your breath whilst waiting for me to post a picture of myself other than the caricature that I already posted.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

> the thing about macdoc not posting his pic is that he was the loudest voice demanding macnutt post his.


Apparently what's good for the Goose, is not good for the Gander? 

ehMacDoc? 

Cheers


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

hello folks
I havent posted in a while but I just googled my name and found that someone had posted a picture of me without me even knowing about it.
I beleive it was from a visit to Chicago in 1995
It isnt pretty but what the hell....


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Sinc wrote:                       
------------------------------------------------------------------------

quote:
------------------------------------------------------------------------
the thing about macdoc not posting his pic is that he was the loudest voice demanding macnutt post his. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Apparently what's good for the Goose, is not good for the Gander?
__________________________________________

My comments on this apparent duality?: 

So it would seem, SINC. 

Why are we not surprised?


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Whatever you've posted there, it's not loading for me, RtC.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

One full week after the desperate multi-member thrash to get my mugshot posted here, and we have the following two developments:

1)-Several more ehmaclanders have offered up their own mugshots for us to marvel at. Which adds to the vast number already posted on this popular thread

2)-BUT...FOUR out of the top five most prolific posters here at ehmac have NOT chosen to grace us with their own personal photos.   

(Wonder why? Let's look at this a bit more closely and try to find the reasons...)

Okay. First off...here's the score so far:

- Dr G, with 6450+ posts, has claimed innocence and ignorance. He says he doesn't know HOW to post a photo here at ehmac. This, despite the fact that instructions for doing so have been clearly posted by Doug, in the latter pages of this very same thread. (Even I can do it now, without any help. Thanks Doug!)

- Macdoc, with 5630+ posts, has showed us what he looked like fifty years ago in his early childhood...but nothing else. He has been uncharacteristically silent at this thread, lately. Despite being rather loud here just a few short days ago. (and he's certainly a major presence on almost every other thread here at ehmac. To say the least.)

- Macspectrum, with 5170+ posts, has given us an enlarged version of his avatar. But nothing else. He is also uncharacteristically silent on this thread of late.

- MacNutt (that would be me), with 5160+ posts, has posted a twelve year old mugshot. BTW....I posted this older photo of myself because I was in a hurry last friday, and was being pushed by several of the above to "reveal myself"...and it was all I could come up with at the time. Since that time, I've offered up a very recent (three week old) photo of myself if macdoc will post a recent mugshot of himself. Which I think is a fair trade.

So far, no joy. No reply, even.









- Posterboy, with 4470+ posts, has pretty much flatly refused to post his image here at ehmac.


My thoughts on all of this? (for what they're worth):


Privacy is one thing, and it's certainly everyone's priviledge. Especially online.

But, does anyone else here find it rather odd that so very many ehmaclanders have chosen to add their own personal mugshots to this thread, openly and without any fear at all....while FOUR out of the top five (according to the ehmac directory) participants at ehmac, who have spent greater time and effort posting their thoughts than anyone ELSE here at this forum, have declined from posting THEIR mugshots? Or they have, suddenly and conveniently, VANISHED when asked to do the same as the rest of us?  

Should we take note of the fact that all four of these distinguished high-scoring ehmac "Super Citizens" have been fairly loud in their support for the left/lib side of the fence in the past? (PB is a fence-sitter, but leans toward the left. Regularly. The rest are wayyy over there!)

Say, correct me if I'm wrong here, but...isn't THAT the same side that always preaches _EQUALITY_ right across the board...and isn't that the very same side that regularly points an accusing finger at their political opposites, and calls them _"elitist"_ in a shrill voice?

















Do we smell a slight whiff of hypocracy here?  

You decide.

[ September 04, 2004, 03:55 AM: Message edited by: macnutt ]


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

> But, does anyone else here find it rather odd that so very many ehmaclanders have chosen to add their own personal mugshots to this thread, openly and without any fear at all


There's fine line between fearlessness and stupidity. I like to walk the fine line between the two.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macnutt, re your comment that "Should we take note of the fact that all four of these distinguished high-scoring ehmac "Super Citizens" have been fairly loud in their support for the left/lib side of the fence in the past?", I am for George Bush to win four more terms, NOT years. Let him trash the American Constitution, put any and all in "re-education" camps, eliminate those who do not think like us, bring total world war to all of the world, thus making a one nation-state. I want to see his name up there in history along with the other "great" leaders, such as Hitler and Stalin. 

However, because of moderates such as yourself, this is a tight race. I can't see why you even question the path proposed by Bush. He shall finally bring together the religious right and the military-industrial complex, and you question this view. Remember, there is a room set aside for people like yourself, numbered 101. You shall not like what takes place in this room. Trust me on this.

FYI, I sent YOU my pic via email. It was taken a year ago by Canada Post when I won their Literacy Educator of the Year Award. Post it if you want to, even though I have sent it to a few others who have not posted the pic. Maybe they are trying to tell me something. Maybe this is all an illusion, a figment of my imagination, a bit of undigested cheese? We shall see........


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Another conspiracy theory Macnutt???  
Fits the pattern.









You really don't get it do you??


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I am posting the following picture at the specific request of Dr. G. as his contribution to the mugshots in this thread.

May I present Dr. G.:










Cheers


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Many thanks, Sinc. You are a gentleman and a scholar, and a true friend. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

Way to go Dr. G!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Thank you, maximusbibicus. What I am most proud of is that I was the first university professor to win this award.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Right on, Dr G!  

And may I add my congrats for your award, as well! Too cool.  

Okay...two down, three to go.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

BTW...you weren't kidding about those glasses, were you?


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

> However, because of moderates such as yourself, this is a tight race. I can't see why you even question the path proposed by Bush. He shall finally bring together the religious right and the military-industrial complex, and you question this view. Remember, there is a room set aside for people like yourself, numbered 101. You shall not like what takes place in this room. Trust me on this.


























dr. g, you look nothing like how i pictured you. for one thing, you look about 30 years younger....are you sure this is you?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macnutt, I am visually impaired and those were the glasses I needed last year. This year, although my vision is worse, I have smaller frames. It was a good thing I was not in a wheelchair, since I don't think that the "you weren't kidding about those glasses, were you?" comment would have gone over quite well with the rest of the ehMacLanders. Still, as Macdoc is fond of saying, "Insensitive is as insentive does". Whatever, thanks for the kudos.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

TroutMaskReplica, yes, this is me. My youth is caused by the St.John's air, which is usually high in humidity. Thus, not a great many wrinkles. Also, the pace of life is much slower here, thus, not as much stress. Still, I shall be 56 on Oct.7th, and I don't know how to use Photoshop.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Awesome, Dr G. You don't look at all like I expected....actually you look better and younger, despite the anxiety and stress of the doxie mob.







 It MUST be that clean air on "the rock"


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, I guess that we are not the twin brothers I was lead to believe.  Whatever, what did everyone think I looked like???? Some tired, old, broken down Mr.Chips? The Fearsome Foursome, and Max, actually keep us active.....and awake at dawn.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

i had pictured you looking a bit more like albert einstein. though perhaps it was just because of the avatar....  funny how the mind works.

cheers

edit: the glasses actually don't look that thick.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

TMR, the avatar is of Mark Twain, one of my favorite American authors. I don't smoke, so the pipe is Twain's doing, not mine. Nor do I go by is nickname, TwoTwo, which was his address in Seneca, NY (22 Orchard Street). Thus, I have been spared being called "TwoTwo Twain".


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

Hello,

Here's a picture of me in our old place in North Vancouver.










The picture reminds me that I need to get a haircut before school starts on Tuesday.

James


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

So macnutt, now you have 3 out of the top 6 posters have posted their picture.










Personally I don't mind if people know what I look like, though there just isn't much to look at. But, now back to Canada beating Russia in the World Cup of Hockey.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

I don't see a thing


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

*Should we take note of the fact that all four of these distinguished high-scoring ehmac "Super Citizens" have been fairly loud in their support for the left/lib side of the fence in the past? (PB is a fence-sitter, but leans toward the left. Regularly. The rest are wayyy over there!)

Say, correct me if I'm wrong here, but...isn't THAT the same side that always preaches EQUALITY right across the board...and isn't that the very same side that regularly points an accusing finger at their political opposites, and calls them "elitist" in a shrill voice?*

Isn't that the same side of the fence that promotes freedom of choice, too? So can't they choose not to post their picture?

Of course, I guess if MacDoc doesn't then that might make him a bit of a hypocrite considering he was asking for Macnutt's picture, but it _is_ his choice. 

[ September 05, 2004, 03:43 PM: Message edited by: PosterBoy ]


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

This is me being blinded by a spectacular BC sunset. It was worth the spotty vision, though =]


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

You even LOOK like a truck driver ,old buddy!   

And I mean that in only the most complementary way.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Dr. G -- I still can't help but think of you with that Mark Twain cornpipe. It just seemed to complete the professorly image.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

> You even LOOK like a truck driver ,old buddy


Really? ...and that's even without the cowboy boots, eh?









So, forget about the mega-posters, Macnutt, and post that recent picture you were talking about...


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I know what you mean, PG. Marc's real photo looks wayyy to young and fresh to be the wise old codger that we have all grown to know and love.  

And there's nary a doxie in sight in that photo! What's up with THAT??  

Whaddaya think? Could this be an imposter? Has someone hijacked Dr. G and replaced him with an agent...just to infiltrate our hallowed ranks?







 

I smell a brand new conspiracy theory in the offing. A detailed "documentary" exposing the government sponsored fraud is probably in the works as we speak. I hear Michael Moore has been spotted in downtown St. John's lately, poking his nose into all sorts of things....perhaps looking for some background material for his next major "documentary". And Michael Moore WAS in New York, just a few days back (which is the good Doctor's old stomping grounds, after all)...supposedly to attend the Republican National Convention protest parade...

No...wait...that was just a PARADE FLOAT that _LOOKED_ for all the world like Michael Moore!















(it's rather easy to confuse the two)

Still...I think there may be something TO this. Dr G just doesn't look like Dr.G SHOULD look.

Anybody else with me on this? Or are live monkeys just flyin outa my a** again?


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

KPS....I can easily see you at the wheel of a Big Rig. No question about it at all.  

And who ever sees a truckers boots, anyway? Most of the time we just have to imagine what they look like from the shoulders down. (Some women, I am told, spend an inordinate amount of time on this particular fantasy). 









As for my more recent photo....

Just gotta wait. Macdoc has to provide us with a recent mugshot of himself first. That's the deal.  

If I give up my hand now, he'll just fold and walk away. And that wouldn't be good poker. Now would it?   

I'm quite certain that a trucker (of all people) would understand this little fact.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

There we go...RtC in all his glory. Wearing an ehmac T-Shirt, no less.   

Anybody else? By my count there are about twenty eight hundred ehmaclanders left to go...

And several of the most prolific posters amongst us are still conspicuosly absent. 

Macspectrum, PosterBoy and Macdoc have not graced us with their mugshots as of yet.

Both Macdoc and PosterBoy work with the public at retail outlets...so one has to wonder what all the secrecy must be about. Personal privacy is already out the window for these two guys. Big Time.  

Can't speak for my old buddy, Macspectrum...but considering the candid photos that TroutMaskReplica and Chealion have posted here for all to see, I can't help suggesting that no one will think any less of him. No matter what his photo looks like.  

As for all the rest of you...

Keep on posting those mugshots! This is FUN!


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

Just for you macnutt just so you guys won't refer to me as "he" anymore.  










[ September 06, 2004, 12:28 PM: Message edited by: MBD ]


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Here's a more recent clean shaven image, taken this Sunday at Toronto's "Distillery District". What a poser...


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

WOW! My most humble apologies, MBD.  

You are most definitely a girl!  

Why didn't I figure that out before? (slams forehead against tabletop several times in rapid succession)


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

But... but....I thought this was Dr. G?










 

Here's a picture of me without my real face masked:


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

...at a Honeymoon Suite concert!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I think it was Heart.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Ha! I was gonna say Celine Dion, but I didn't want to be *that* harsh.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I'm just wondering here, what it must be like to be our seven foot tall Mayor...with his noggin standing well above everyone else's in the mosh pit at a U2 concert, cheering up a storm...and then Bono suddenly decides to dive off the stage and go crowd surfing!







 

In boating, when we suddenly hit a solid chunk of wood that is sticking up above the surface, we call that thing a "deadhead". 









(damn! I'm just _ASKIN_ for it, aren't I?)


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ehMax, I am on the cover of the Woodstock album. You are able to see me way off in the crowd................or so I tell everyone. Still, I was there and that's my story. The Mark Twain avatar suits me, except for the pipe smoking. So, I guess the announcement of the demise of my avatar has been greatly exagerated, to paraphrase the great MT.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Ladies and Gentlemen:

I am once again honoured to have been selected to post yet another picture as specifically requested by a fellow ehMacer.

May I present, lotus:










Boy, if only a guy could wolf whistle on line!

Cheers


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Time to fess up: I'm a suit... sometimes...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

OK Moscool, I too was a suit for years as in this:










taken in 1999 before I retired in 2001.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sinc, between the suit and the cowboy hat pics, you might just be Alberta's next premier after Klein steps down.  Still, the librarians and educators of Alberta will be dancing in the streets when you get elected.


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

> ...so you guys won't refer to me as "he" anymore


Well yes it's a little hard with the 'MDB' as your name. Nice use of over exposure and cropping to just leave a bit of mystery.  

And where have you been in the great 'undewear' survey?

Which will lead to my next poll...Just how many 'girls' are there here any way?


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

SINC, thanks for posting my photo. You certainly made a BIG splash with it.

Now to MacDoc and those who know me, I realize this photo is very old, but what can I say. Of the hundreds and hundreds of photos I have there were only a few to choose from. 

Gretchen, it is hard to tell just how many ehMac members are female, but I can assure you there are more than you, Pam and me.


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

This thread reminds me of reading a good novel and forming pictures in your mind of all the characters and then going to the movie. The producers and casting directors always come up with actors that don't resemble what you were expecting.

Who would have expected Macnutt to be so charming and can you believe that Dr.G? 

Very interesting to put a face on our friends at ehMac.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Lotus, re your comment that "...and can you believe that Dr.G?", doxieitist is a rare disease, and has left the depicted disfigurements your saw in the picture. Luckily, when I came to Canada, I was a strong and fit 28 year old man. Now................ well, you see that I am merely a shell of my former self.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Pamela, Gretchen, MDB, Cameo......who else is female on this forum? Now I am curious.


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

Cameo, forgive me for not including you and MDB in the list of female members on ehMac. I did have a list, but have no idea where it is. If I find it I will let you know. We are greatly outnumbered, but now that we have a few new members like you and Gretchen I am sure we will be well represented.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Cameo, Jeac5 is female, and she is posting now, mainly in the Shangri-la Clubhouse. She was fairly prolific until she went to Virginia to teach, but is now back in PQ.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

No offence at being left off of any list ....I just started posting.
Since it is obvious that females (at the moment) are outnumbered on the forum, Gretchens question made me curious.

So we have Pamela, Gretchen, MBD, Jeac5, and lotus.









Oh yeah, me too...Cameo

Never hose a skunk without making sure ALL the windows in the house are CLOSED!! Didn't get much sleep last night needless to say..............


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Heart = male 








Just in case.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Heart.....since I know you personally I knew you were male.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)




----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

All this talk about mugshots, and there isn't a real one here yet! For crying shame!

Here's my mugshot so y'all can see how it is done!

I tried to pick out the least menacing one out of the lot, for Gretchen's sake, but once more I have failed. I think. ;¬)>










iG/<


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

Mugs indeed!


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

> Well yes it's a little hard with the 'MDB' as your name. Nice use of over exposure and cropping to just leave a bit of mystery. [Wink]
> 
> And where have you been in the great 'undewear' survey?


Yeah, it's even funnier if I reveal what it stands for, "Miles B Dysan" - the creator of the Terminator!









I read the underwear thread, but mine was just too boring to comment on. It's so boring that people don't believe it.


----------



## ekcondon (Jun 9, 2002)

LOL, well, I finally found a recent picture of myself, taken in mid June, Here it is (Im on the left):










This is me and my best friend Adrienne celebrating the first time we had seen each other in 7 years!









All for now!

Eric

Keep those mugs comming!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

> I'm just wondering here, what it must be like to be our seven foot tall Mayor...with his noggin standing well above everyone else's in the mosh pit at a U2 concert, cheering up a storm












Very funny since actually when I got home and was surfing around a couple days after the concert, I came across the picture below taken by the guy behind me. His caption was, "This huge guys big melon was in my face all night."







































I emailed the guy and apologized to him and we had a good laugh. Was cool cause he sent me lots more pictures.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

LG... anyone ever say you look like John Walsh from America's Most Wanted?


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

aahhh... have I done something bad?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

No, he's the good guy who gets bad people. 

Just when I say your mug I thought you looked A LOT like him.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

hey. ehmac's MS run needs money.

So if macdoc posts his picture, I'll add $50 to the pot. Any more takers?  

Let's build a big pot....

all for a good cause eh


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

> So we have Pamela, Gretchen, MBD, Jeac5, and lotus.
> 
> Oh yeah, me too...Cameo


tsk, tsk ladies.

Let us not forget Sonal.

She too is on my list of the good ladies of ehMac!

Cheers


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

> hey. ehmac's MS run needs money.
> 
> So if macdoc posts his picture, I'll add $50 to the pot. Any more takers?
> 
> ...


I'll add another $50 to the pot.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

iGeek, has anyone ever mentioned to you that you resemble Alfred Molina? Because you do in that picture.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

I just donated 50$ to the ehMac MS Bike Tour. Here's the deal:

If the goal of 2000$ is reached, I will post my picture. Fair enough?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Way to go PosterBoy! 



> Sayyyy...this could get INTERESTING! The good Mayor hasn't revealed his true self to anyone since we passed the two thousand member mark, or thereabouts. Could he be about to unmask for a good cause?


On September 12th, I'll be out in my full glory!... Biking to raise money for our many fellow Canadians who suffer from the debilitating effects of MS every day. 










If we raise our goal, I promise to take off the shades and the dorky helmut.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*Click here to pledge your financial support and to see current online donation totals!*. _(Note, for Safari users, please turn off "Block Pop-Up Windows" under the Safari menu for link to work.)_ You will receive a full tax receipt for your donation!


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

PB sees Doc Ock:

*
iGeek, has anyone ever mentioned to you that you resemble Alfred Molina? Because you do in that picture.*

Other than the 6 arms, and the fact that we kinda glower the same way, there's not much resemblance. It's just the mug and the angle of the light. You were probably squinting too.

Once Molina shaves, there's not even a hint of resemblance.

If I put my beret on, I'm a Che doppelganger, though.  

iG/<


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Sayyyy...this could get _INTERESTING_! The good Mayor hasn't revealed his true self to anyone since we passed the two thousand member mark, or thereabouts. Could he be about to unmask for a good cause? 









Stay tuned....


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Ummm....I think we may have blown the chance to dredge up a whole whack of extra donations to the MS bike tour here.  

The idea was to keep your mug hidden...and keep everyone in suspense....until the pot runneth over, ehmax.  

Oh well.


----------



## Wolfshead (Jul 17, 2003)

I'd love to participate but I can't get my picture to download from fotopages. I'll keep trying...


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

Even though i work in a photo studio and could take a picture of myself quite easily i will post this 10 year old photo of myself rocking away.









I seem to have gained a few pounds since then  
Taken by Catherine Stockhausen.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

So what?

Did this thread like...totally _DIE_ while I was away??









If so...what a drag!

If not...then it's time to post yer MUG, people!   

(Perhaps I need to post a really embarassing photo of myself that me mum just came up with. Just to liven things up a bit!)


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Well let's see it, liven us up...will ya!









...and where's the Mayor's mug shot without the "dorky" helmet as promissed?


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Yeah...let's keep this thread alive! Where's the mugshot, ehmax?









Tell you what, I'll post my horribly embarassing photo (the one my mum took when I wasn't expecting it) if five more members post their mugs. Fair enough?

Any five. Deal?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

> I just donated 50$ to the ehMac MS Bike Tour. Here's the deal:
> If the goal of 2000$ is reached, I will post my picture. Fair enough?


I do believe we have another member who should be posting their mug very soon?


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

I use a real picture of myself as an avatar - the current me is slightly grayer, is all.

Cheers :-> Bill


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Hello, all. A bit of a lark with Photoshop from a few years back.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Now THAT"S spooky. Downright disturbing, actually.
















But fun, nevertheless.  

One down....four more to go. Keep em comin!


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

We reached the goal for the MS Bike Ride, so here is my photo.

<div align="center">








</div>


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Here I am again, slightly less disconcerting. I have hundreds of self-portraits, mostly saved as avatars for use in various forums. Nothing like Photoshop to tweak things up a bit.


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

PB sez:

*...so here is my photo.*

(right after PB ate a lemon).

iG/<


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Hey...at least PB finally shared his photo with us! This is a bit of a milestone, to say the least.   

(I suspect his distaste at finally having to reveal himself before all of us is the reason behind his "just sucked a lemon" facial expression)


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

That's two down, and three to go. Keep em comin!  

(Except max. If I see anymore of his demented mugshots I'm gonna have nightmares for a week. YIKES!)


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

I dunno... sounds like a dare to me. Besides, it's worth it if it drives you around the bend, good Sir.

(;->))


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Now THAT"S much better!  

You look almost normal in that one, Max.


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

You sissy MacNutt. It's far past time to post up or shut up.

Here's how I might of turned out if I simply looked like a combination of my Mum & Dad:









I'm such a looker!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

That is SOOOO wierd, CC!

















But, coming from your own slightly demented self...it is not entirely unexpected.









So...how about a REAL picture?


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

BTW, CC...according to my current count...if YOU post your actual mugshot, it will only take two more from the ranks of ehmac before I am forced to post my horribly embarassing photo.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

And...just to remind everyone once again...
I will be posting a VERY recent (about one month old) photo of myself right here at ehmac...right AFTER Macdoc posts a recent photo of his own august self.  

That's the deal.

And we are ALL still waiting for macdoc to make an appearance here.


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

Those are my real parents faces smushed together with the magic of Photoshop. You should be happy for even that.

And besides who made you god of the thread? I don't play by your childish rules. Like it or lump it.

Anyone can find your face posted in Glasgow's Sunday Herald archives. Look under heading: "Scotland's Ugliest Man Deported from Country."

[ September 16, 2004, 02:19 AM: Message edited by: Cynical Critic ]


----------



## Kuni (Feb 4, 2003)

CC looks like an incredibly much-much-sexier version of Tom Cruise, Fabio, Antonio Banderas, and (uh, who do kids think is sexy nowadays) Usher combined.

Of course, I am looking through tainted glasses, so don't take my word for it.

(I really do need to trade them in for a proper prescription...makes it difficult to read street signs. :3)


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

Look, kuni we will get you new glasses when my welfare (EI) check arrives.


----------



## Kuni (Feb 4, 2003)

I should just go over your head and post a picture or two up here.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

WOOHOO!!









Kuni and Cynical Critic are playing "Duelling Banjos" right here at ehmac! Too cool!  

(for the newer members here..these two are an "Item", BTW)  

So...CC...your lady seems to think that you are one hot lookin dude. In no uncertain terms.









Prove it.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

..........


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Right on Kloan!!!!!    

I'll post one, sans dorky helmut soon.


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

Here are two striking pictures of me.

A picture of me in front of a nifty tree in Honolulu last year:









A picture of me looking out upon the New Zealand landscape (with a sepia filter on):








P.S. - I no longer have a fuzzy morning-hair-esque buzz cut.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Close, CC...but no cigar.  

I still need to see two more clear mugshots from ehmaclanders before I post my horribly embarassing photo. 









Hey...even yer buddy Matt finally posted his mug here. After saying that he wouldn't  

So have many, many others. Go back over this whole thread and see for yourself.  

Time to unveil, old pal.


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

I already read/viewed the whole thread last night. The mugs are interesting but I don't need the visuals. I remember that whole lesson about book's covers and judging something, something.

*Nevertheless*, the man who started this thread should ante up!

My face shall not appear on this thread. It does appear on-line but I shall not say where.

I WILL NOT CAPITULATE!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Fair enough. Your choice.

I HAVE revealed my humble self, BTW. The photo that has been repeated here ad nauseum is pretty much what I look like right now. Minus the motorcycle. And with shorter hair.  

It was taken at the Harbour House, here on Salt Spring. Less than twelve years ago.

And I am still prepared to post a very embarassing photo that me mum took of me many years back, if five more ehmaclanders post THEIR mugs here on this thread.

So far...three of you have. Two more to go.

BTW...my embarassing photo DOES contain some limited nudity. 

(Now THAT should wake up the mods and make them freak OUT!)


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

Nudity you say...


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

*PB ate a lemon*

You know, I am not entirely sure why I was making that face, but I can tell you it was not because I ate a lemon. I actually like lemon for the most part, it's lime that makes me make faces.









And yes, I didn't want to post my photo, but I said I would if teh goal was reached and it was so I did. I doubt I helped any, but I am good on my word.

Oh, one more thing, are you guys really sure you want to see a picture of CC? I know what he looks like, and let's just say that Kuni's glasses are more than just tainted.....


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

Now, now PB you didn't seem to think I looked so bad one lonely and drunken evening many years ago . . .


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Oh NO!! I think we may be on the cusp of some shocking revelation that NOBODY here wants to hear anything about.

















TOO much information, guys!!  (covers ears and runs away screaming)


----------



## Wolfshead (Jul 17, 2003)

help! Someone please help me post my pic. Thank you.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Wolfshead, get in touch with me and i can host a pic for you.

CC, Worst. Beer goggles. Ever. Especially since I was looking for your mom.


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

PB, I'm my own mother. Don't question it.









If Jerry pays MacNutt, call him now. I could use the cash. Gotta love Jerry's cash for trash program.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Oh...this just gets better and better.
















Quick, somebody call Jerry Springer!


----------



## amb_ (Aug 2, 2003)

Not half as active here as I might like to be but might as well contribute towards the number of brave ehMackers...










I'm on the left, dining out with a friend in Waterloo.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Cool! Yet another ehmaclander is brave enough to post a mugshot for all of us to see!  

Hats off to ye, laddie!   

Keep em comin!


----------



## zigzagry (Apr 12, 2003)

Hi everyone
guess I'll get in on this.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

You are one of the brave ones, zigzagary. I salute you.   

And...if my math is correct...then only one more ehmac member has to post their mugshot before I am forced to add my horribly embarassing photo to the collection.

YIKES!


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

Foolishly not knowing what Pandora's box of horrors he would unleash CC posted the final picture.

However, he would not "flip-flop" even knowing the word sounds like a fun word from a kids book. He swore not to post his visage in this thread so here's a link to a new thread and my picture: Cynical Critic bares all in lush New Zealand landscape! 

Do your worst MacNutt!


----------



## Pylonman (Aug 16, 2004)

Here's mine. Not very creative, but it's all I have at work.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Pylonman: get your own avatar! with hair on!


----------



## Pylonman (Aug 16, 2004)

Yeah (clear throat..), sorry, sort of freeloaded that one. I realized afterwards my mistake (bowing down). I'm not worthy.

I'm working on a new one, kinda lame, but it will do for now.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Pylonman:

This was a half joke: these avatars are made public by our good mayor so anyone can use them... HOWEVER, they are supposed to say something about you and judging by your mug shot...


----------



## Daniel911 (Mar 13, 2003)

Hey macnutt!

You have an iDisk account?

If you do, this post should help you to master the arcane method required to FINALLY show us a recent mugshot...

Avatar and Image posting link 

I can't help but notice that your original first post in this thread dates back to August 26th - nearly a whole month ago. 

Talk about building up to a spine-tingling finish... 









Respects,

Daniel911


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

Time to post up MacNutt. No more delays or I'll drag out my hot "liar" brand. Yee haw!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Whoops! Looks like I now MUST post that horribly embarassing photo of me that me Mum took some time back.  

I'm about to scan it right now...but it may not appear till tomorrow .I'm using Fotopages...and I have had limited success at this in the past (so have others, check the early pages of this thread when about five different people were trying to get one of my mugshots posted here. All night long. With limited success.)

Also...I'm not exactly sure if the ehmac mods will even allow this photo to be posted. Or allow it to remain posted.  

There is some...*AHEM*...limited degree of...how do I say this....nudity...in this personal mugshot, so to speak. 
















(sound of Gerry squirming in his seat while wondering "how the HECK do I get myself out of THIS one, fer goshsakes??!!)


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

No, I don't have an iDisk account. Nor do I have a .mac account. If I did, then things would be a lot easier.

Also, the horrible embarassing phto that I am about to post here is NOT a "recent mugshot". The price to see that one has been well dicussed here on this thread.

And has not been met. So, no dice for now.

You'll just have to make do with the one from 1993 with me on the big Suzook. (I don't look all that much different these days anyway.)


----------



## yo_paully (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm new in these parts, but I may as well pony up... It's a few years old (2001). I'm the only guy in the photo NOT wearing a white tux.  









________
XJ650


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

________________________________________________
Whoops! Looks like I now MUST post that horribly embarassing photo of me that me Mum took some time back. 
________________________________________________
And has not been met. So, no dice for now.
_________________________________________________

So Macnutt, which is it?


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

> Also, the horrible embarassing phto that I am about to post here is NOT a "recent mugshot". The price to see that one has been well dicussed here on this thread.
> 
> And has not been met. So, no dice for now.


WTF????

I thought you only needed 5 more mugs to be posted. that was the deal. if you're talking about macdoc not posting you threw that in after you already committed to the original terms.

i officially accuse you of filibustering, macnutt.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I realise that it's a lengthy thread. And that it can be confusing, too. But the horribly embarassing photo of me theat I offered to post in order to liven up this particular subject (and get ehmaclanders back to posting their mugs) is most definitely NOT a recent mugshot. I never stated that it was. But it is pretty embarassing. 









Now that more than five new mugs have been posted, I'll have to produce. Gimme about fifteen minutes, and it should appear.  

Warning, there is some degree of nudity involved. Just so's you know.


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

MacNutt, stop Stalin!

(Thanks Family Guy)


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macnutt, be careful what you write..........it might come back to haunt you someday.

"Dr G, with 6450+ posts, has claimed innocence and ignorance. He says he doesn't know HOW to post a photo here at ehmac. This, despite the fact that instructions for doing so have been clearly posted by Doug, in the latter pages of this very same thread. (Even I can do it now, without any help. Thanks Doug!)"


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Macnutt, I didn't post the instructions here - I e-mailed them to you. You successfully posted a pic recently in another thread using your FotoPages account (presumably using my instructions) so if it isn't working this time, _well_...


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Not working!









I may have to try again tomorrow evening....when someone like macspectrum or doug or gretchen is around. They were very helpful last time around.

DRAT!


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

I can host it for ya if you wish. Email it.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

i can host it too.

what exactly isn't working? do you have the picture uploaded to a server somewhere? tell me where you've got it uploaded and i'll resolve the link if there is a problem with it showing up on ehmac.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

I guess I am just confused.

quote from Sept 26, 2004 posting on this thread by Macnutt
---------------------
And...just to remind everyone once again...
I will be posting a VERY recent (about one month old) photo of myself right here at ehmac.
---------------------

Sept 22, 2004, posting on this thread by Macnutt
---------------------
(and get ehmaclanders back to posting their mugs) is most definitely NOT a recent mugshot. I never stated that it was. 
---------------------
So, are these different pictures then that you are talking about?

I think you're stalling!!


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

Michty me, have ye no' finished wi' that yet?

Digging through my files, I seem to have managed to find that photo of Macnutt taken by his Mom:










iG/<


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

lol


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

MacNutt: 

Me. Camouflage. Night vision goggles. Telescopic photo lens. The shrubs outside your bedroom window.

Post or be stalked and black-mailed. Your incompetence with uploading photos can not excuse or save you.  

- CC


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

CC beware! Macnutt's property is ringed by the vomit moat and there might be vomit buckets in the trees just waiting to be tripped by the incautious paparazzo.

iG/<


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

I'll require industrial-strength camouflage rain gear from head to toe then.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

How's this CC...we wouldn't want you to be anything else but a "Drystalker"...


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks for assisting me on this potentially deadly mission, KPS. Now I only need the name of a good therapist and a doctor who can prescribe heavy drugs to help me cope with the horros I might throuh the eye of my stalker-azzi camera lens.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

YIKES!  

That's me alright. The back of the photo says "Gerry, january 1957. Such a cutie" in my mum's handwriting. (PEEEE-YOOOKK!!)























(where is a convenient rock I can crawl under?)


----------



## Jgamer (Sep 14, 2004)

i didnt read every page of this posting... just responding to the first post made.

so here is me with a real m-14, (no magasine clip, i was in a public area)









but more importantly..  









and why not 1 more for kicks. the real me... i'm the guy in the red, on the sides are roomates.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Photo #1-Man with high-powered weapon in hand...

(who isn't afraid to post a picture of that, here at ehmac)  

Photo #2-Man with hot-lookin curvy babe, giving him a big enthusiastic shmuck on the cheek.

(and she's wearing _PINK BUNNY EARS_ , no less!)  

Photo #3- Man with his good buddies, obviously having a fine time. Bonding with fellow warriors, prior to the hunt.  


My humble opinion...after seeing all of these pix? 

I like this guy! I have respect for this guy! We need MORE guys just like him, here at ehmac!    

To balance out some of the real weenies. Even out the playing field, so to speak.


----------



## Jgamer (Sep 14, 2004)

thank you, thank you.

i just spent some time reading up on this forum.. not all of it, but starting from page 20 or so. 

macnutt, common, be fair now, and show us the "real" you.

















the way i see it, no reason to be embarassed of any picture u post here... if someone doesnt like it... so what?? u ever going to see them?? umm.... nope.... ok well maybe at a ehmac get together... if this forum ever does that... i dunno.. (do u guys ever do that?? i know some other forums that actually have done that a few times)

ohh yeh and even if someone didnt like a picture... big deal! tell them to stop looking!









p.s. my fav pict right now, is my avatar.. can anyone figure out who he is?.... if someone figures where he is from, i will post a more "embarassing" picture of me.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

The photo of me on the bike IS the "real me".

I just have shorter hair these days. And that particular bike is long gone. I also have a different leather jacket these days. Other than that...it's me.

The price for me to post a pic that's only a few weeks old has been clearly stated. Read back a bit.

I won't belabour the point any further. Wouldn't want to add any more embarassment to one of our more prominent personalities here....now would I?


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

BTW...

There have been a few proposed "get-togethers" here at ehmac. And it has actually happened, a few times.

With a very few of us.  

But the distances across Canada are far too great for much of a "gathering", really.

Heck...there are four or five ehmaclanders from Salt Spring Island! And I've only ever met two of them face to face!


----------



## Jgamer (Sep 14, 2004)

woh, wheres that pict of u on a bike?


----------



## Jgamer (Sep 14, 2004)

well i'm from montreal... however i am living in toronto attending university.

and i wouldnt mind going to a meeting. sounds kinda cool to me.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

My most current mugshot is at the very top of page 8 on this thread.

Feast your eyes on a Highland warrior in full regalia, perched upon his steed.














:lmao

(I'm actually butt-ugly...it took a huge amount of work with Photoshop to make me look palatable).


----------



## Jgamer (Sep 14, 2004)

hey cool picture!

nice bike.. still ride it?


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

jgamer your avatar is the sass-mouthed little puppet from a Sprite ad. He insists on having two Sprites in the movie theatre and then two lovely ladies appear.

Now make with the more embarassing photos. Mwah ha ha!

MacNutt, I see your parents also took nudy pics of you as a child. A little Salt Spring free spirit from the beginning, eh?


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

The roots run deep, CC. As you well know.









It's a curse we all deal with out here on the Rock. Nudity is common. Almost an everyday occurrence.  

Trouble is...I live in the rural south end.

(Fulford Girl... _"DON'T SHOW US YOUR T**S! PLEASE!!"_ ) YIKES!!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Jgamer...

Read on after that page 8 photo to see if I still ride that bike. Or have that particular leather jacket.







 

I DO have some pretty cool scars to show for it. And some metal plates in my right leg, as well. (They hold the shattered bones together) 









Maybe these battle scars should be the subject of my next photo on this thread? Would all of you like to see what a patella (kneecap) looks like after it has been torn off from sliding across rough pavement after a high-speed motorcycle crash? And then sown back on by a hack surgeon? Who would not qualify as a drunken veterenarian? Even on his BEST day?

Or...should I show all of you something even.... _WORSE??_


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Jgamer

A fellow gun totin' ehMacer.

Check out my pic on page 1 of the thread.

The only difference is that belongs to me. Not a rental.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

the real macnutt pic is on page 11, for those who don't want to slog through the whole thread...

edit: changed 'hole' to 'whole'  where has my brain got to?


----------



## Jgamer (Sep 14, 2004)

hey who said the gun didnt belong to me?

ok so maybe it doesnt... but it does belong to my best friend..








and fireing off an 'm-14a' is so cool! (using tank piercing bullets i might add!)

and Cynical Critic, your exactly right, its the sprite dude, 

ok as for my more embarassing picture....

here it is! 









i'm actually kinda proud at this picture.... cuz i wore that white fuzzy hat all day and didnt care about the looks the girls were giving me! (actually i was able to get a girls number which is a more impressive feat. considering that i looked like the biggest dork all day







)


p.s. anyone notice anything slightly odd about this picture?


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Ten thousand comedians are out of work right now...and I gotta get stuck here with you bunch. SHHEEESH!!









Okay, I'm back from my weekly thursday trip off-island. I'm ready to post this horribly embarassing photo (that is NOT a current "mugshot" by the way)....

Anyone want to help? It doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

email me the photo and i will post it for you.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Just emailed it to chealion. 

Being a total guru at this stuff will allow him to post it sans trouble. Being a respected mod at this forum will give him the wisdom to decide if the aforemetioned "slight nudity factor" is a bit too much for this polite forum. 

And....I repeat, for anyone way out there in the cheap seats who hasn't heard the message clearly yet...it is NOT a "recent mugshot"

Just a horribly embarassing photo of meself that my sainted old mum seems to think is her "very favorite" out of all the pix she's taken of me.

I now wait on Chealion's finely honed computer skills....and his good judgement.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Never fret ehMaccers! macnutt emailed me the picture and here it lies in all it's bare faced glory!

<center>







</center>
(Filename was macnutt's choosing).

I felt the nudity was warranted and just fine. We all have photos somewhat similar. I also feel it deserving to give macnutt some credit for posting what most feel is a rather embarrassing picture.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

You mean the fact that it's obviously a photo taken while skiing...and the guy in the middle is wearing only a T-shirt?


----------



## Jgamer (Sep 14, 2004)

well your close.... you are deffinitly on to it.

so the guy is wearing a t-shirt outside... also me and the other guy are not wearing anything but a shirt or a sweater.... for ppl that are going skiing... it makes u wonder how we didnt freeze to death. and its not a photoshop edited picture. very simply... the answer: it was HOT outside. 25 degree's to be exact.

so that leads to the next thing.... where was i that i could go skiing in 25 degree weather.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Hmmm..that's a puzzler, fer sure.  

I know that Whistler can hit some pretty high temps in spring. But I've also heard of people going skiing on the Big Island of Hawaii, believe it or not.

Could that be it?


----------



## buck (Jan 10, 2003)

I'm guessing Newfoundland. 
Not really sure why... just a gut feeling.


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

Love the hat Jgamer. Now I'm curious as to where the picture was taken too. Dish!


----------



## sharkman (Nov 26, 2002)

> ...where was i that i could go skiing in 25 degree weather


Somewhere in Alberta

or

Oz.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Or Marble Mountain on the west coast of Newfoundland.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

In the mean time, I'd like to introduce y'all to *Loafer* who was good to his word and met me at the FedEx ramp to receive his Saltspring Island mountain spring water thanks to Macnutt's generosity. He's also a good sport. For those who didn't read the Bottled Water thread, I had Macnutt ship me a case of his renoun water...which he promptly did. Thanks, Gerry!

Anyway, here's *Loafer*


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

Ok...here are a few of me. 









This is me at my Dad's wedding September 2000. 









Me riding my first full-suspension mountain bike in Squamish, BC in August 2004. 










Me in Whistler in August 2004. 









Basting brisket at a yummy dinner party last spring. 









Mmmm...morning coffee on the balcony. 

Okay Macnutt...give us a recent photo! All your other primary "lefty" rivals have.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Too cool Vertigogo! I thought you'd left us for good! Great to have you back!   

Read back over this thread and you might find out why I'm holding off on a recent mugshot of myself. I am trying to get our second most prolific personality to provide SOMETHING that is not a half-century old, in exchange for my current mug. 

He hasn't done this yet. Even though he is in a business where his mug is seen by hundreds of people each week. I have no idea why.
















I've posted the following photos of myself on this thread so far:

-a photo of me, taken in 1975, doing a seven thousand RPM burnout in my 67 Chevelle SuperSport street race machine.

-a photo of me taken in 1992 or 3 sitting on my superfast 1982 Suzuki 1100E. Which I was using as a streetracer at the time.

-a photo taken of me in 1957, standing naked in the bathtub. A very HUMILIATING photo, BTW.  

So far...macdoc has posted the following:

-one B&W photo of his head and shoulders when he was about five or six years old. (Wearing a bow tie, no less.) That would be about a half-century ago, by my math. Hardly something that we could all use to put "a name to a face".  

The price to see my current mug is a current mug of Macdoc. He needs to give up a bit, or I won't give up anything more than I already have....and I've already given up a LOT!

Simple as that.


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

Yeah, yeah, yeah...I saw your photos.  I went through the whole damned thread...all 26 pages of it from the very beginning. Although I didn't waste time reading it...I just wanted to see the mug shots (that's what this is all about right?)

For a grumpy ol' right winger...you sure do some interesting hobbies. Hell...if I was a little older (or you younger)...and me not being almost married...I might have tried to hit on you or something! LOL tee hee hee... (that ought to wind your gears).

Anyhow...post away my right of centre antagonistic friend! 









You know I'm only yanking your chain, right?


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I must say...I am temporarily rendered utterly speechless.

















For once.


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

Finally!

But you still can't resist that Graemlin button I see.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

It'll pass.

Trust me on this.


----------



## Jgamer (Sep 14, 2004)

ok where was i skiing?

"Mountain Chermon" or known as "Har Chermon"... its located in the Middle East.


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

Wow! Everyone's guesses were way off.

Vertigogo, we need to immortalize your post so we can always refer back to it when we wish to silence MacNutt.  

Also, GoGo, I love your apron. I'm the hausfrau in my relationship with Kuni so I'll have to look at getting something similar one day...


----------



## Jgamer (Sep 14, 2004)

ohh and i forgot to mention, just a couple miles off from "Har Chermon" is a desert.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I've always thought of vertigogo as a very worthy opponent in a good debate. Despite our obvious differences, I have quite a degree of respect for him, and his views.

His latest comments on this thread caught me a tad off guard, though. To say the least.  

And left me...at least momentarily...speechless.

Won't happen again. I have adapted.

Trust me on this.


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

Dang and we'd all pegged you as a staunch conservative fearful of and unable to change. And yet you're somehow adapted. Drat!


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

Yes, Macnutt has adapted...kinda like the Borg. Resistance is futile!  

Tee hee hee...I fully support immortalizing the post that left Macnutt speechless (if only momentarily) in gold or stone or peanutbutter cups. Take yer pick.









Now...those who have not yet posted yer pics, pony up!


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

Mmmmmm... Peanutbutter Cups.

Just got back from the US and tried the Reese 'inside out' PBcup. It is 'limited edition' with PB outside and chocolate inside. I always thought there was too much chocolate, this was a good ratio.


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

Definitely peanut butter cups. This limited edition US kind might just do the trick. They too sound memorable.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I'm NOT gonna let this thread die!

MORE MUGS! MORE MUGS!!

Tell you what. I have another rather embarassing photo of myself...as an adult this time...that I will post here if ten more ehmaclanders post their mugs.

Any takers?


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

I'll help you out. Neither are very good, but it was all I could find - they are few and far between. I wonder why I am chewing my lip in both shots? 

This one was taken several years ago at some sort of family type function. It is severly cropped because I am just sitting in the background. Macnutt.. this might be some indication that I am not just a bumpkin. 










This second one is pretty typical. Hangin on the farm, me, my dog, a drink a baseball cap - except now I wear contacts so I have good shades and don't have to squint as much and have better depth perception. 
Take note of my dog: This is my golden boy Data [yes after the star trek robot] he has obviously been working hard, and is still raring to go - he's still obsesso on those sheep. 








Cheers
Bo


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

If someone will host 'em, I'll post a couple (including one that is recognizable). PM me if you have disk space to waste on pictures of me.

Cheers


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Bravo bopeep! I love that dog. Border collies are wonderful...and quite a bit smarter than some of the people I know who own them. And they'll be the very first to tell you that, BTW. (Now...how about the "haute coture" that you mentioned earlier?)  

bryanc...

Try going to fotopages.com and signing up. It's free. Then follow the easy instructions and you'll have a way to post a photo of any kind on the net. Including yer mug. Then you can use that url to add an image to a post here at ehmac.

If I can do it...ANYBODY can do it! (Compared to most of the people here at ehmac, I'm barely "internet literate")


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

I'm looking for one.... 

I've 4 of the beasties and love them all for one reason or another. As I work/live with them though, I am finding that they are quite bright. Bright = trainable. When it comes to just general overall smarts tho... I'm starting to wonder.

[ September 30, 2004, 08:37 AM: Message edited by: bopeep ]


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

I've already posted my mug at the Shang, but if you want 10 pics...

Here's my .mac home page (I'm on the first pic and a couple of others)...


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

Okay, Thanks to SINC for hosting these, here are a few of myself:

Me in my desired habitat:









Me in my current habitat:









And my son & I practicing together:









Cheers


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Bryan C, any chance you're related to P. Sherman - 42 Wallaby Way, Sydney. Sorry, forgot, that was just a movie.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

Great taste in movies, Macified. I don't think we're related, though I did once loose a mask in very deep water :-(

Cheers


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Well done Bryanc.

Glad to see it worked for you!

Cheers


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Too COOL, bryanc!  

I've always been fascinated by SCUBA diving! What's it really like? What's the oddest thing you've seen or done when underwater? What's the best place you've ever dived? (is that even the right term for it?)

Tell us more!  

(And let's have some more mugshots! Nine more to go, and I reveal yet another embarassing photo of myself. If anyone's interested.)


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

The shot of me with the jelly was taken right in your back yard, Macnutt. Well, Sannich inlet, actually, but the diving around Saltspring is superb also.

I can't claim to have been everywhere or seen it all, but I do know a few (wealthy) divers who have been, and even they were blown away by the diving in the Pacific Northwest. The best diving (by far) I (and everyone I know who's been there) have ever experienced was in Seymour Inlet. You drive up to Port Hardy, and then fly directly across to a fjord in the mainland, which is in the Guinness Book of World Records for having the fastest moving salt water in the world (17kt tides...you can water-ski on the current), and that's were we went diving. 

Indescribably beautiful. Really wild currents, Untouched wilderness above and below the surface. Best fun I've ever had.

Cheers


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I'd always heard that we had great diving around here. With shocking clear water, to boot.  

Might be why I'm so terribly interested in the subject.


----------



## Boomer (Aug 29, 2003)

I would like to post a mugg shot but I am having trouble. I have managed to get it on fotopages.com as mentioned in an earlier post. But all I can do is post a link to it....I can't seem to get the actual photo to appear here. Any ideas?

Boomer


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

do this.

copy







and paste it in your reply.

these are image tags. the address of your photo on the web should be inserted between these tags.

to get the address of your image on the web, open your image in a new browser window all by itself and copy the address from the address field using Edit, Copy.

paste the address between the image tags noted above.

the code should look something like this:

[*IMG]http://www.fotopages.com/yourimage.jpg[*/IMG]

(remove asterisks. i had to put these in or the code wouldn't show up.)


----------



## Boomer (Aug 29, 2003)

TroutMaskReplica
Thanks for your help. When I do as you suggest and then "preview post" I do not see the image. I see a square box with an "X" inside and a "." beside it. I have seen this before when others have tried to post an image.

Boomer


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Linking to a Fotopages image:

1) Upload your pic to your Fotopages account. When done, click on it to view the image in the Fotopages viewer window. Do *not* use that URL to link to ehMac,

2) In the Fotopages viewer window, Control-click on the image itself, and select "Open Image In New Window" from the contextual menu,

3) When the image opens in its own window, copy that URL and use it to link your image to ehMac. The url will begin with "http://srv.fotopages.com...",

4) Insert your copied URL between the codes







(your copied URL would be pasted where the asterisk is in this example). 

*EDIT*: Make sure you don't put spaces between the







codes and your pasted URL. Just paste the URL right smack between the codes, and remove any spaces that might appear automagically after pasting.

*Another EDIT*: If you're using a Windows machine, right-click on the image and select "Show Properties" or "Properties" (depending on your browser). Your image URL will appear in the Properties box - select and copy it from there. Then go to step #4 above.

Sometimes Fotopages is horribly slow, as they are migrating over to new servers. Hasn't been so bad lately though...

[ October 01, 2004, 01:47 PM: Message edited by: The Doug ]


----------



## Boomer (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks to The Doug for the help.

Boomer

[ October 01, 2004, 01:26 PM: Message edited by: Boomer ]


----------



## Boomer (Aug 29, 2003)

Guess it's not working somehow. Oh well I tried. Does that count MacNutt?

Boomer


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Eureka! Now _everybody get back to work!_
















[ October 01, 2004, 01:48 PM: Message edited by: The Doug ]


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Wow, nice bike Boomer!

Incidentally, I grew up and went to school in Speedy Creek (Elmwood, Oman and SCCI). I still make an annual trip to tend the graves of my ancestors in SC.

Cheers


----------



## Boomer (Aug 29, 2003)

Sinc,
Its a small world. Here I am transplanted in your home town, and you are living somewhere close to where I grew up. Notice "somewhere close"....Peace River area.

WAS a nice bike! Sold it last spring and have missed it ever since! However, I am still alive and all legs working so the wife is happy.

Boomer


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

> I'd always heard that we had great diving around here. With shocking clear water, to boot.
> 
> Might be why I'm so terribly interested in the subject.


Given you location, unless there is some really compelling medical counter-indication, I'd suggest you'd be insane not to try SCUBA diving. You're living in one of the best diving spots in the world, and you have access to safe training and facilities right on Saltspring (or in Sidney, if the Saltspring dive shops are not appealing to you).

There's great diving right off shore from Ruckle Park, Beddis Beach and many other spots (really, apart from some dock areas, anywhere you can get into the water will be interesting around there)...and if you can get your hands on even the smallest of boats, there's a lifetime's worth of brilliant diving within a 15 min ride (I can refer you to many exelent sites and there are guide books with charts if you're interested).

You'll have to be aware of currents (time your dives for slack tide and take some precautions (I always carried a big orange garbage bag that could be inflated as a signalling buoy if I got caught in a current I couldn't swim against at the surface...never needed it, except to clean up crap I found left on the beach by ignorant cretins)). Buying your own gear is a bit of an investment (but it doesn't have to be really expensive...there's a very active second-hand market in BC) and you can rent most of what you need if you're not doing much diving or aren't sure you want to buy your own yet. Sadly, my equipment is gathering dust in my garage, since there's no diving in Alberta and I have neither the time, nor the money to travel right now...say...I don't suppose you'd be interested in some high quality, lightly used SCUBA gear would you?









Cheers


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

My husband might be bryanc. His scuba stuff was stolen from the storage in our apartment basement (along with his bike...just one of the many reasons we're thinking of moving back to the island).


----------



## Boomer (Aug 29, 2003)

Sinc, that is awesome. I was born in Grande Prairie also, and grew up in a little town just across the river from Fairview....Eaglesham. Small world indeed. 

Boomer


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

My time is so limited these days...especially during the summer months when water sales go ballistic. Perhaps next year I could try SCUBA diving.

Ironically, I am paying a SCUBA diver to put new zincs on my yacht this weekend! I was too busy this season to haul her out and have the bottom done...and we have to replace the zincs, or the props will disappear due to electrolysis.

Maybe next year I could do it myself.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Boomer, my family has lived in the Peace Country on two occasions between 1969 and 1982. Our daughter was born in Grande Prairie.

In those days I was the publisher of the Grande Prairie Daily Herald-Tribune and also responsible for both the Peace River Record-Gazette and the Fairview Post.

How is that for a small world?

Cheers


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Okay...since I made my last challenge three more ehmaclanders have posted their mugs. That leaves seven more to go before I have to humiliate myself here yet again. 









Anybody want to see me looking foolish? Instead of just sounding that way?

Here's your chance!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Anybody?

I have this totally humiliating photo of myself that I just HATE. I despise it, on several different levels! 

So....anyone want to see it?

The price is seven more ehmaclander mugshots.  

C'mon...pony up! And then watch MacNutt CRINGE! In public...no less!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

http://www.fotopages.com/cgi-bin/account.pl?page=4&entry=225303&back=http://www.fotopages.com/cgi-bin/account.pl?page=3

Little Debbie has been a Mac user since 1994.


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

Hello,



> So....anyone want to see it?


NO! Please, don't!

James


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Okay...that's two.

Anybody else?


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Okay...we have one loud NAY. 

Anybody else? (I love to squirm my way out of this).

Speak up against, or post your mug.

Your choice.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

Nah...i think we have had just about enough


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

This thread is wayyy too interesting to be allowed to die!   

Tell you what....

Do a Google "image search" for either Macdoc or Dr. Jim Woodgett. These guys are both public figures ( and major personalities here at ehmac), and their images are out there, if you care to look for them.

If we include those two noteable luminaries... then that makes about 45 ehmaclanders who have been exposed for all of us to see, by my most recent count.

So...anyone else care to add their mugshot to this thread?

Want to become a more integral part of this little online community? Want to add your image to the many who have posted theirs here already?

Then pony up. We all await your grand unveiling.

Besides..it's _FUN!_


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

Yes! Let's get some more mugs up!
Has Mr. Mayor posted his mug yet?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I think most people who are inclined to reveal their countenances already have. The others don't want to, or are totally disinterested. Let the thread die. It's had its day.


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

MacNutt wrote:



> So...anyone else care to add their mugshot to this thread?


OK, if anyone is still interested...


...watch this space... image to follow... ...hopefully today 


Cheers!


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

This is a cross processed portrait created by a friend and fellow photographer Rosie Suissa.

It's transparancy film processed in C-41 chemicals as I recall











Have a great weekend everyone!

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Right on Greenman!  

This threads not dead. It's just resting for the moment.

Now...who's next?


----------



## Nina Danne Marshall (Oct 11, 2004)

I find the thread pretty interesting... Mind you, i don't have a mug shot to put up, but i'll ask around... just to keep it going, I suppose.


----------



## Nina Danne Marshall (Oct 11, 2004)

I lied. I had one on my image server... Sorry...










it's really blurry, because it was taken by someone who was sort of dancing around with me... Quite recent, actually, on the fifth if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Right ON, Nina!!  

Another of the brave ones!   

And a welcome female to our little community. Too cool!

We need more girls here. If not..then we are missing out on the best half of the population, IMHO.

Now...how about the REST of you?

Post yer mug, or hide like a weasel....

Your choice.


----------



## ekcondon (Jun 9, 2002)

Come on people, we got to keep this thread alive.

So, I'll post a couple updated new ones.



















Keep 'em comming!

Eric


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Eh, wearing a cowboy hat, definately an Albertan.

[email protected] cowboys! They're everywhere!

Now, cowgirls, on the other hand...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

OK, here is one of me WITHOUT my cowboy hat, just to keep the thread going! (I'm on the right receiving a little certificate)










Cheers


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

by my count we need 5 more NEW ehmaclanders to post their images.. then we get to see an embarrassing photo of macnutt. 

Am I right macnutt? OR If you read this thread in it's entirety if our mayor posts a pic then we get a more recent shot of him - I think we are just waiting on our mayor. 

Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

We are waiting on both Macnutt and the mayor...


----------



## tedj (Sep 9, 2004)

I'll have to do I suppose. 










The guy who took the pic was outfitted by apple when he went to Antarctica for a middle-school tech trip-thing, hence the expensive sony camera and his constant supply of new apple hardware.........


----------



## Ingenu (Jun 4, 2003)

Well, if someone's ready to host a picture of me, I could keep this thread alive.


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

I would gladly host for you, but right now I don't have an FTP program that works.  

try fotopages... or I'm sure someone will step up to help you out.


----------



## Willem (Oct 4, 2004)

As a new ehmaclander I think I'd be able to reduce the number of required mugschots to just 6... only I haven't quite figured out how to post pics. I did a search of the boards for previously posted instructions, but no luck.

The page on UBB Code says to "just encase the URL of the graphic image " -- I suppose that means the image has to have a URL other than on my HD?


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

welcome to ehmac willem.

to post a picture you must first upload it to a server somewhere - the ehmac servers will not store any pictures for you.

fotopages.com or photobucket.com are both places where you can host your images for free after you register an account with them.

once you have successfully uploaded your images to the server of your choice, navigate to the picture in safari. right click or control click on the image and select 'open in new window'. you should now have the image by itself in its own browser window. 

now all you need to do is copy the address in the window. it should be something like http://www.nameofserver/yourimage.jpg. if the address ends in .html then you haven't opened the picture in its own window. the filename of your image should be the very last thing in the address.

okay, so now that you've copied the addresss of the photo you just need to paste it in your reply window here on ehmac.

you'll end up with this ---> http://www.nameofserver/yourimage.jpg 

add the opening and closing image tags [img*][/img*] to the front and back of your address so it looks like this:

[img*]http://www.nameofserver/yourimage.jpg[/img*]

(don't type in the asterisks. i had to add these for the code to appear here).


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Ingenu or Willem, just e-mail me a .jpg and I will host it for you, then advise you how to post it.

Cheers


----------



## Willem (Oct 4, 2004)

Thanks bopeep, TMR, SINC for the advice on how to post images. 
Let's see if this works--it did in the preview.
Pic was taken with a Sony DSC-P9, all by itself.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

willem, that picture does double duty! you can also post it here.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Hmmmm...I thought that I had managed to weasel out of my previous offer to post yet another terribly embarassing photo of myself if a given number of ehmaclanders posted THEIR mugs.  

I even got a couple of loud "NAYS" when I offered to post it.

Does this let me off the hook?


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Macnutt, since when would a couple of "nays", loud or otherwise, ever stop you?  

I know for a fact you're a man of your word...


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Well, I'm usually on the wrong side of the camera and there are very few photo's of me. Found this one of proud Daddy and James (4) taken about a month ago.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Petie...

I'm hoping you were teaching your lad to handle a kite...and not training him to tie a long string to a flying squirrel and then set it's tail on fire, and aim it at the neighbors roof.









My dad taught me lots of cool stuff when I was a youngster. He had an interesting sense of humor, as well. 









The people on our block always gave him a wide berth, though. They used run screaming whenever he got that sly little smile and nodded pleasantly at them. I never could figure out why....


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Macnutt, uncanny how you knew that was a flying squirrel.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Macnutt...we Scot's never weasel out on anything...everyone knows a Scot is true to his/her word...trust me on this.  
Soooo....you HAVE to post that picture ...


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

Just for fun here's one i *just* took a few minutes ago here at work. Lots of cool cameras here to play with while im waiting for photos to print!
Taken while spinning with a canon powershot a95 set on manual at 2second exposure f4.0.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Look's like I'm not gettin outa THIS one.









Anyone keeping count? How many more mugshots until my next public humiliation? And how do I get myself into these situations, anyway?


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Has this thread "died", once again?

I can only hope.


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

one more image is all we need. and if it were from our beloved mayor then Macnutt, you would have to pony up TWO photos


----------



## r2traps (Jul 10, 2002)

I have no clue what's going on, but if you need one more, then here you go:

Here I am!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Attaboy r2traps!

OK macnutt, we're waiting . . .

Cheers


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

How many of you bet that this isn't going to be as good as it's been hyped up to be?

I bet a whole bag of "trust me on this" bumper stickers.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

"As GOOD as it's _hyped up to be??_ "??

I HATE this photo! I look like an idiot poser! How "good" do you want it to be, Pamela.









Ahhh...whatever...here goes nothin...


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

MacNutt at twenty five...trying to look hunky. Blecchhh.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Everyone happy now?

This is where I slink off and vanish for a week or so...till the laughter dies down.


----------



## We'reGonnaWin (Oct 8, 2004)

IT'S FREDDIE MERCURY!!!!

Beelzebub, has a devil set aside for me...
For meeeeeeeeeeeeeee
FOR MEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!"

*guitar breakdown headbanging*

SO YOU THINK YOU CAN STOP ME AND SPIT IN MY EEEEYYYYYEEEE????
SO YOU THINK YOU CAN LOVE ME AND LEAVE ME TO DIIIIEEEEE?
OHHHHHHH BABEH, CAN'T DO THIS TO ME BABEH!

Just gotta get OUUUUUUUT, just gotta get right outta heeeeeeruuhhhhhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Ummmm...I don't really think that Freddie Mercury ever took his shirt off to try and impress a girl (which is what I was doing in this photo).









Freddy and I have almost NOTHING in common....especially when it comes to the choice of our mates. 

But I WAS mistaken for Andy Gibb, once. 

I was working in Panama, and the erstwhile pop star was also visiting the place at the very same time. It was in all the local papers. A buddy of mine picked up the newspaper, and pointed out that in the right light, we looked sort of similar.

Sure enough...a day later I got chased down an alley by a horde of screaming girls who thought I was Andy Gibb! 

It really freaked me out!


----------



## We'reGonnaWin (Oct 8, 2004)

Freddie > Andy  
No matter if he loves men, women or aliens.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

ohmygoodness.

must... bite.. tongue....

ahhh... good on ya for having the chutzpah to post that pic.

I can't remember if I've posted one of me, but my avatar is me.

Cant't type... laughing... too... hard...!!!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Thanks TR. Much appreciated.  

Yer still my buddy....just stop laughing, okay?


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Ah, no worries. As I said, good on ya for posting. I haven't even done that, so I can't really speak.

Besides, I'm pretty sure you're putting it up to get a reaction.

(and if you're not... please hold on while I remove this size 10.5 from my mouth...)


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

*FRAMPTON COMES ALIVE!!*


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

getting up off the floor
ahem. 
regaining composure
ahem. 

So, did she like the picture? 









That's a very nice photo. 
You pulled it off... 
very hunky, very sexy... 

Actually, my hat's off to you for posting such a shot. I have done lots of things that I'm not so proud of, but gawd knows there is no photographic evidence of it. 

Pamela? I'm pretty sure this was worth the wait.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

Oh my...

I am speechless. 

This is a first.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I see a little silhouetto of a man 
Scaramouche, Scaramouche, will you do the Fandango 
Thunderbolt and lightning, *VERY, VERY* fright'ning me!!










Wow Macnutt...







. You've got a lot of Chutzpah for posting that picture!


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

Nice Pict MacNutt.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

I had no idea......


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

Just Kidding macnutt...







lol!


But what we *do* have to remember is that we have to take off the 70's (?) filter...ie. hair and pants.... and imagine the image without the fade of 30 years....after that...I'm sure he was a decent looking guy, in obviously decent shape....

let's cut him some slack....and maybe start posting up *our* 70's images!!


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

True enough Pamela. However I believe this photo is more circa 1980. No matter, any photos of me from that era are in the burn pile.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Waaaaiiiiiiiting!!!!!!!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Okay, okay...

I'm scanning it right now. Jeeze...this is going to be terribly demoralising for me.







 

I was SUCH a scrawny pup back then. And the photo is of me _TRYING_ desperately to look like a "hunk" for my Brasilian girlfriend.  

I HATE this photo. I look like such a dork.....


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

I think I just went blind after seeing that.









You really have a set of cajones (sp) for posting that macnutt. I tip my hat to ya laddie.

But do us a favour will ya? No more topless photos. This is a family board remember.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

> let's cut him some slack....and maybe start posting up *our* 70's images!!


Okay!









Posting for a limited time only. Circa 1979. High School jazz quartet. I'm second from the right -- the one with THE BIGGEST beer mug


----------



## vacuvox (Sep 5, 2003)

Hey Macaholic - I had the same T-shirt. Although mine was from the Hamilton competition 1980 or 81 I think.

And MacNutt... I used to have a similar... uh... hmmm... what kinda watch is that? Seriously though dude, not a bad image at all. Pinpoints the era - somewhat Framptonish - with Guccione overtones.


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

in keeping with the 'support macnutt's humilation' 

Unless you want baby pics this is the best I could find. It is a shoddy photo, sorry about that. 
I am the one in the foreground, without the bandage. I think this was at a baseball game or something when I worked for the Ministry of Natural Resources - mid '80's. That T-shirt was from a Robert Plant concert if I remember correctly. 

It was nice not to have to wear long pants, work boots and a hard hat.









http://shw.fotopages.com/2818020.html

[ November 16, 2004, 04:32 PM: Message edited by: bopeep ]


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

> Hey Macaholic - I had the same T-shirt. Although mine was from the Hamilton competition 1980 or 81 I think.


The Canadian Stage Band Festival _was my life!_. I wasn't quarterback of the football team (that's obvious from my string-bean silhouette), but I was quarterback of the high school Stage Band!  (got on the All-Star band three years at the festival finals: Toronto, Vancouver and Ottawa  )


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

"somewhat Framptonish - with Guccione overtones."
















Man, you hit the nail on the head in five words or less.

Macnutt, let anyone say what they will about you, but you are one brave Hombre to post that pick.


----------



## vacuvox (Sep 5, 2003)

Also available on 8-track or cassette!


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

Excellent one V!


----------



## vacuvox (Sep 5, 2003)

...and MacNutt's nemesis...








Cuba "Che" Mark

[ October 26, 2004, 09:19 PM: Message edited by: vacuvox ]


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Score by #26, Vacuvox, at 04:33. Assisted by #17, Macaholic.


----------



## vacuvox (Sep 5, 2003)

Gentlemen, the Queen!


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

LOL! Vacuvox!

I *think* I'll take that as a compliament....


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Mr. Frampton's aged a bit, since the seventies










Oh won't you - oo - oo,
Show me the way.
Day after day ...


----------



## vacuvox (Sep 5, 2003)




----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

cool


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

vacuvox is out of control!!!


----------



## vacuvox (Sep 5, 2003)

vertigo for Vertigogo


----------



## vacuvox (Sep 5, 2003)

who IS that masked man?


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

You know....all of this "Frampton" talk reminds me that I had a girlfriend back in Canada during this period whose bedroom was absolutely PLASTERED with posters from "Frampton Comes Alive". She played the album all the time...and used to get this dreamy look in her eyes when she listened to it.

As I recall, she spotted me at a party and practically dragged me off to her lair. I didn't fight much (she was a fine lookin lady).

We went out for a year or so once I came back from Brasil. The relationship cooled once I chopped my hair back a bit. Odd about that.

You don't suppose...... _NAAWWWW_


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Vacuvox...

THAT is a very cool shot! It looks better than the one I originally posted with me on the big Suzook! 

You sir, are an artist.  

BTW...I believe that's SINC masquerading as the Lone Ranger, is it not?

[ October 26, 2004, 10:17 PM: Message edited by: macnutt ]


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

> BTW...I believe that's SINC masquerading as the Lone Ranger, is it not?


OMG, I think you're right!

Too funny!

Cheers


----------



## vacuvox (Sep 5, 2003)

Hiho silver... ba-ding! yes you're right - that's Sinc. Nothing like time well wasted! Here is the final exhibit for today - this one is a bit scary folks...










nothing personal, understand... - just having some fun y'all!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Vacuvox...

I am rendered (almost) speechless....and I am totally in AWE of your obvious mastery over Photoshop!!







 

I thought I had that particular app pretty much eating out of my hand...but, you sir, are on a much higher level. You make my work look like that of a mere child with a bent crayon. 

Hats off to you, Vacuvox!  

Absolutely outstanding!

(We have a rather deep well of serious talent, here at ehmac. Don't you think?)  

One more reason I just love hanging around this place. 

Too cool.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

You just like the attention, macnutt. All the world's a stage


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

> No question about that, at all. I freely admit it.
> 
> But I learn quickly, and adapt well...and I don't cling to failed ideas once I have identified them as having failed.


Does this include politics?


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

It certainly does include politics.

After all...I started out well to the left of most of you. Look how far I have come!   

There's still hope for the rest of you. Just keep an open mind.  

Oh yeah...and also it helps if you take about twenty five years away from whatever you're doing, and go off to live and work in a whole bunch of different countries. Ones that aren't nearly so modern and well developed as the one you grew up in. It gives you a VERY different perspective on reality.

Hey...it worked for me.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

> I thought I had that particular app pretty much eating out of my hand...but, you sir, are on a much higher level. You make my work look like that of a mere child with a bent crayon.


Shows ya don't know half of what ya think ya do


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

No question about that, at all. I freely admit it.

But I learn quickly, and adapt well...and I don't cling to failed ideas once I have identified them as having failed.  

According to some people here, I am not afraid to reveal my obvious shortcomings, before all of you. In public. No matter HOW much personal humiliation this might cause me. Hopefully, I learn from this. And then move on.

New ideas from the wreckage of the old...a new look...a different perspective...all easily taken in stride, as a part of the learning process of life's great lessons.

I am NOT "in a rut". Never have been.

Can some of the others here say the same? 

Next question. 

[ October 27, 2004, 12:56 AM: Message edited by: macnutt ]


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

Oh man, those were priceless.

Good job, vacuvox!


----------



## vacuvox (Sep 5, 2003)

Ah... that explains it Dr. G...









[ October 28, 2004, 08:23 PM: Message edited by: vacuvox ]


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Oh stop it! I'm dying of laughter induced asphyxiation out here!!
















Wayyyy cool, Vacuvox. When Dr. G sees that pic, he'll flip. I LOVE it!


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

When I get my copy, I want it signed MacNutt!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Great work, vacuvox. I tip my hat to your maven-like abilities with photoshop. I don't suppose you could do your miracles and shed a few pounds off of my "love handles"??? Didn't think so. Still, now you all see why I have so many quotes from our own "Sage from Saltspring"? That text is massive. 

It is written in "The World According to Macnutt" that "One does not have to read books if they know all of the facts already. Education is an opiate for the masses. To truly enslave a group of people, burn all of the non-Macnuttian texts and forbid them from learning to write and to read."


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

CC, there are only three known first edition copies of "The World According to Macnutt" and I have one of them. He has one of the other ones and there is one in the Smithsonian Museum. 

My dedication, hand written by the "Sage of Salt Spring" himself, is interesting:

"Barry Goldwater once said that, 'I would remind you that extremism in the defense of liberty is no vice. And let me remind you also that moderation in the pursuit of justice is no virtue.' So, my dear friend, believe as I do and think as I do, and you shall always be free."

[ October 27, 2004, 04:57 PM: Message edited by: Dr.G. ]


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

I think I'll hang on to my signed copy of Clinton: My Life, thanks very much....

But nice photoshop work Vacuvox.....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Jim, trade you. Please................. Whereas my book is far more valuable, financially speaking, your book should prove to be far more enlightening and factual. Do we have a deal???


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

*Well ... in his early years, anyway.*

What am I doing? I should be working!

But this is too much fun.


----------



## vacuvox (Sep 5, 2003)

G.A.S - excellent! now this is what I call an interesting thread!

Dr. G - I'm surprized at you. How could you possible surrender the Good Book? Who else could keep the faith as you have? On the other hand - maybe you should see how much you can get for it on eBay. Should generate some curiosity...


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Thou must be kidding Dr. G., o gracious oracle of the Macnutt (methinks he's channelling through you via intervening doxies). Clinton's book is my treasure.

Vacuvox - that last image may be offensive to some but it was worth it you naughty pixel-pusher. I don't think I'll ever trust an image on this site again


----------



## vacuvox (Sep 5, 2003)

I think the credit goes to Gratuitous Applesauce for the most controversial image on this page


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Whoops, sorry Vacuvox, I thought you were the resident Photoshop genius but I see GA is one too.... Credit where its due to both of you.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Jim, I have had private appraisals estimate the value of this signed first edition of "TWAtM" as roughly in the same league as a Guttenburg first edition in mint condition. Still, I guess I can go to Chapters and get an unautographed copy of this book. What if I throw in my mint 1956 Topps baseball card of Mickey Mantle? Do we have a deal???


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Vacuvox, I have the Coles notes version, as well as the paperback version of "The World According to Macnutt", so I would still be able to share the wit and wisdom of our "Sage from Saltspring". For, as it is written in the abridged version of "TWAtM" "I am that I am, because I am. I am, therefore I think. I think I am, Sam I am."


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

GA, that is a great likeness to "His One and Only", which is how Macnutt wants to be called, at least according to the Foreward in "The Way of Life According to Macnutt". As he writes, "I am the One and Only keeper of the Truth. Anyone who wants to come into the Cave of Truth must leave all preconceived notions and ideas outside of the Cave. Any vicarious knowledge that might contain a non-Macnuttian view of the world, must also be discarded. When you approach me, say 'Is this the vision of His One and Only?', and remain silent, all the while bowing in awe. If I choose to speak to you, then, and only then might you look upon my radiance. You must not look directly into the Burning Bush, nor should you ever look behind the curtain."


----------



## vacuvox (Sep 5, 2003)

ha! Jeer not, for i bring tidings of great Ploy


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Vacuvox, you should try to read a copy of that little blue book (in contrast from Mao's "little red book") in your pile of books. It is entitled "Quotations of Chairman Macnutt". I was able to get my very own copy, which was actually thrown at me, during the Cultural Revolution purge, when I dared to serve all races, religions, genders and nationalities at the Cafe Chez Marc. 

My favorite passage from "The Little Blue Book" is as follows: "Letting a hundred flowers blossom and a hundred schools of thought contend is the policy for promoting the progress of the arts and the sciences and a flourishing socialist culture in our land. Different forms and styles in art should develop freely and contend freely. We think that it is harmful to the growth of art and science if administrative measures are used to impose one particular style of art or school of thought and to ban another. Questions of right and wrong in the arts and sciences should be settled through free discussion in artistic and scientific circles and through practical work in these fields. They should not be settled in summary fashion." Sadly, the very next page has but one word -- "NOT!!!!!!!"


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Man, I wish I had just some of the talent with photoshop demonstated here.

You guys are terrific.

And ya know what, secretly as a child I always wanted to be the Lone Ranger.

And now I are!

Cheers


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Okay...time to get back to posting mugshots here. At least on THIS particular thread.

(I'm on a mission)  

I'm getting some comments about not having posted any recent photos so far. And I'm also trying to coax more of you to post your mugs here, in order to make us all feel like we really know each other at this online community. So far it's working out pretty well.  

So....

Here's the deal:

I have two more photos to share. More recent than any you've seen so far.

The next post will have the most recent photo of me to date. I was 37 at the time, and I took a photo of myself in the bathroom mirror while spending a scary night at a nice hotel (the El Camino Real) in downtown Guatemala City.

There was gunfire going on in the streets below my 10th floor suite, during some anti-government action downtown...the hotel was a fancy one, located right downtown... and I was feeling a measure of fear at that particular moment. I knew NOT what might show up at my door. I'd already spent enough time in Latin America to know that ANYTHING could happen!

And I was NOT prepared.

I'd left the company issued gun, in the glove compartment of the company issued Jeep, down in the underground parking lot. (I HATE guns).

So, while pacing around the room waiting for the power to go off (the power ALWAYS goes off when this sort of crap goes down)...I stepped into the can and took a photo of myself in the mirror.

I'm not really sure why...I think I just wanted to record the moment. Or, perhaps, it took my mind off the festivities in the streets below.

Whatever...here it is.

[ October 28, 2004, 01:30 AM: Message edited by: macnutt ]


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Macnutt...you forgot the photo - or maybe the light in the bathroom wasn't on?


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

This is me, at 37, listening to wild latenight gunfire in the streets below my hotel room in Guatemala City, Guatemala.

(Scared sh*tless, BTW.)

[ October 27, 2004, 11:56 PM: Message edited by: macnutt ]


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

No Cameo...it just took a few minutes for the photo to load. 

And you replied before it finally showed up.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Okay...

Here's the second half of the deal:

The next photo is of me, back home in Canada, about five years later. That would make me 41 at the time.

And the very best part?

I have just torched up a huge gagger, and I look totally faceless at the time (my buddy snapped the photo just after I'd taken a huge toke).

Just after that...I quit partaking in BC's most famous cash crop (forever) and cut my hair off short. I cleaned up my act.

But THIS photo is almost the last existing record of my previous indiscretions. And my long hair.

Want to see macnutt lookin totally _GOOFY_ , yet again? 









It'll cost ya.

Ten more ehmaclanders must first post THEIR mugs, before I have to suffer my next public humiliation at this forum.  

Anybody game?


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Sorry, didn't realize I was so quick.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Anybody?

(Or can I finally weasel outa one of these challenges without letting this thread die?)


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Sure, I'll upload a picture to contribute to the cause...

when I can think straight. Just got in from a concert and drinks and dinner and.. with the girl who's got me like a deer in headlights. Always nice to impress with "I'm on the list.." at concerts...

ugh. sleep.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

Macnutt, now that we have seen your mug on a few occasions, people don't have the incentive to post pics.

If you feel like posting, go for it. That goes for everyone.

If the thread is meant to die, let it.

That said, I sure have had some great fun with this thread!


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

> Just got in from a concert and drinks and dinner and.. with the girl who's got me like a deer in headlights.


TR - here's a tip. If you are coming in WITH a girl ... don't be posting on ehmac. We generally prefer it if you pay attention to us. 

Unless, of course, you came home sans girl but WITH that look again - the "What the hell just happened?" look. 


Cheers
Bo


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

vacuvox,

I really have to say that the PS images are truly priceless. Every time I visit this thread, I can't stop laughing. The people in the office seem to think I'm off the wall.

Brilliant!!

I only wonder what injustice you could come up with my pic on the first page.... hint, hint.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

> TR - here's a tip. If you are coming in WITH a girl ... don't be posting on ehmac. We generally prefer it if you pay attention to us.


Tip #2: If you're bringing a lady home for more than just a social thang, for heaven's sake DON'T post here at ehMac in her presence, you unbelievable N-E-R-D.  What's next? Showing her your Star Trek plate collection??


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

> What's next? Showing her your Star Trek plate collection??


No - the latex Klingon forehead comes next, silly!


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

TR.. things are getting interesting now. 

So far you have taken her out for dinner, drinks and a concert, and had a pleasant evening watching movies after which she went home sans, well anything. 

Keep porking out for stuff, she'll love it. You may not get any further with her, but I do encourage you to keep trying.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Bo...

I'm thinking here that you probably meant to type "forking out for stuff"...right?  

Or was this, perhaps, a freudian slip of the typing finger?


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

I meant porking. It'swhat I say instead of forking, and it has that ingenious little freudian thing. 

TR - Women are bitches and men are idiots. That's just the way it is. 

Some of us are less bitchy than others, but we are all bitches.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

We have to be bitches! Otherwise we'll get mowed down...

I've known some pretty bitchy men in my day too...bitchy idiots are the worst breed.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

TR - Women are bitches and "men are idiots". That's just the way it is. 

Hey, I resemble that remark!


----------



## vacuvox (Sep 5, 2003)

class... CLASS! settle please. YOU! please put away your latex... thingy. Thank you. My name is Mr. MaxPower and I will be replacing your regular computer lab teacher, Mr. Dellowicz, for the next few days. NOW... please observe...










... Any questions?

[ October 28, 2004, 03:32 PM: Message edited by: vacuvox ]


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

> Some of us are less bitchy than others, but we are all bitches.


I remember a female comedian who deadpanned:

"Women. We don't spit and we don't burp and we don't pass wind. If we didn't bitch, we'd explode!"

Cheers


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

That's too funny. Thanks vacuvox. I don't know how to repay the favour, but thanks.


----------



## vacuvox (Sep 5, 2003)

Glad you like it. You owe my boss an hour of research time.


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

> TR - Women are bitches and men are idiots. That's just the way it is.


Yeah sister, own the word!









The posting on Ehmac after a date reminds me of the time I was in a computer store about 10 years ago waiting for my boyfriend at the time and made the fatal mistake of thumbing through some Star Trek cards. The nerdiest guy came up to me and proclaimed that I was "looking at the captain of" some star ship - those Star Trek clubs do that - they have an imaginary star ship with a chain of command and the users all have star trek designations.

How funny!


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Miss Peep...
No, I wasn't posting while she was here. I'd just dropped her off. The concert tickets I get for free, because occasionally I rock. Dinner, she paid for, movie, she paid for and brought over.

The coolest coincidence.. last night as we sat in my car outside her house, one of my commercials came on the radio. She totally flipped, saying "That's yours! You wrote that!" Coincidence? Fate? The gods smiling upon me!? I don't know.. but man, did that feel cool.

I ran into her after work tonight, saw her with some guy, just walking.. whatever, I said hi, I was in a hurry, didn't worry too much about it. Not 20 minutes later, she calls me, explains he's just an old friend, they hadn't caught up in a long time.. then talks my ear off for who knows how long.

I'm not a deer in the headlights, I'm the crafty fox hiding in the shadows on the side of the road.


----------



## vacuvox (Sep 5, 2003)




----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Oh Deer!

Cheers


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Vac, you very nearly had me spitting toothpaste all over my monitor as I brushed my teeth this fine Calgary morning....


----------



## vacuvox (Sep 5, 2003)

Well - I guess you're gonna have to brush your teeth sideways if you want to try identifying which ehMac high-flyer is leading the Russian aerobatic team these days.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

I suspect that is my ugly mug put in there. I really need a better picture, it sucks not being photogenic.

I'd recognize those old glasses (that need replacing) anywhere.


----------



## vacuvox (Sep 5, 2003)

busted


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

do me!!! do me!!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Um, er, ah, oh, I'm not gonna touch that line moonsocket!

It is tempting, and I could, but I won't!

Cheers


----------



## vacuvox (Sep 5, 2003)

yeah - that's a risky request, MoonSocket.
fiddle dee dum, fiddle dee dee, you're no bigger than a flee!










(a take on image manipulation from another era.)


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)




----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Well...
Since others are posting themselves from the 70's,
Here's a self portrait that is the first in a series of double
exposures that I made back in the mid 70's.

Dave


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Just dropping in here for a moment while house renovations are underway (and my computer gear is shut down).

"The Seventies?"  

Are you referring to moi?

Near as I can recall...the earliest photo that I have posted so far is from 1980. The latest is from 95 (me in the mirror in Guatemala). The me-on-bike mugshot that caused so much comment early in this thread, was from 93.

I do have some mugs of me from the seventies...but several people here have already made it well known that they've seen quite enough of me. And I tend to agree.









See you all in a few days, when the electrical repairs are complete. Should be interesting to see what has transpired on this thread by then.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Slight correction here:

The "Chevelle burnout" photo that was posted in the first pages of this thread WAS taken in the seventies. But you really can't see my face.

So there.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

The shot is from 1979 and I didn't show it in a gallery until 1981,
So technically it could be regarded as an 80's photo.
(I'm about 21 yrs.+/- in this shot, Last year of Art college anyways)

Dave


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Aha, MacNutt, so it is house renovations that have kept you away.

I will be sure to put to rest the latest rumours floating about ehMacland concerning your whereabouts.

Cheers


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

> I'm not a deer in the headlights, I'm the crafty fox hiding in the shadows on the side of the road.


Uh OH. You are truly better off as a deer.







Remember what MacNutt said about us being 2 steps ahead ? He's right ya know. If you think you are a crafty fox you're probably gonna end up smushed into the hood of a Talon









Seriously, when I say women are bitches I don't really mean it in such a good way - unless you like that sort of thing. 

Keep us posted.








Cheers


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Bo is right, man. Women are always at least two or three chess moves ahead of the male in any sort of contest. Especially relationships.

It is the smart player that let's their opponent _THINK_ they're in charge, when they're really NOT. That way the death blow comes as a total surprise. Wreckage of ego ensues, and the spoils are left to the victor. 

(Used car deals and high stakes poker games are also played using these hidden rules...but that's another subject).  

It's also how we continue the human race. But most guys have no clue what has just happened to them... until after the dust settles, and all the papers are signed.

















Now...onto the subject of this thread:

Anyone else want to share their mugshot with the forty or so ehmaclanders who have already posted theirs?

Bo? Nothing recent from you so far.

Macdoc (why do I even bother?)

Gretchen? (where the HECK is she, anyways?)

Anyone?


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

I'm workin on it. Truly, I only have 'farm girl' pictures and the most recent one I have is me with plastic bags on the insides of my Blundstones either just before or just after we dragged a 200lb dead ewe out of the marsh. 

Not pretty nor even interesting. 

I'm searching though, honest.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

All right.. here's me, he with the ehMac ha-ha love life...










Be gentle, this is my first time


----------



## Ingenu (Jun 4, 2003)

Here's a picture of me in Paris, summer 2003. Picture taken from Notre-Dame-de-Paris cathedral.

Happy Mac user


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

Just bringing this to the front.. 

That's 2 ... If you want to know why I'm counting, then just go here. 

Maybe to sweeten the pot vacuvoxx will agree to 'manipulate' the posted pics with his unique style. Whaddya say Vac?


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

We can't let this thread die.

Surely some more of you can demonstrate the sort of braverey that more than forty other ehmaclanders have already shown.  

We need to see who we are all dealing with. It makes us all a closer community.

This, in my mind, is a good thing.


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

Stumbled across this thread and thought since I'm a newbie I would pony up.

Me in cartoon form


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

atta boy... 

Not sure if it really counts though. Got a real one? just to be safe yanno? 

cheers
Bo


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

It's comin'...soon...maybe


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

Such a tease!


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

oops. didn't work!

[ November 11, 2004, 08:29 AM: Message edited by: ErnstNL ]


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

Recent? hrmmm... 

Camera, snap .. yup sounds simple enough. 

Where is that recent one of you? Oh right... you haven't posted it yet, waiting for someone to pony up their recent mugshot. Granted, the shots you have posted are MUCH more embarassing... 

I'll work on it. Got no digital so it could take a while. I don't have my own darkroom yanno. Well, not yet anyway.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Speaking of "tease"...

We have yet to see anything recent from you, Bo.  

Got a camera? Snap a pic and post it here.

Can't be that hard, can it?


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I think everyone's seen quite enough of me around here.









But I'd post one taken today, if macdoc ever decides to come out of hiding with a recent mugshot of himself.

That was the deal from the very beginning of this thread. And I aint backin down now.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macnutt, why don't you offer Macdoc something that I think he really wants -- for you to answer PB's questions. You do this and he will have to post a pic of himself. If you answer PB's specific questions with specific answers and Macdoc fails to post a picture of himself, you shall have bragging rights that you "put up" and Macdoc merely "shut up". Hell, if you answer PB's questions to his satisfaction, I shall post a recent pic of myself........at the Cafe Chez Marc..........without any doxies...or with doxies, whichever is your choice.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

OK MacNutt, you don't have the patent on embarrassing shots. See what happens when a buddy talks me into doing something stupid to keep warm on a cold camping trip! (That would be me on the left.)










Cheers


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Tell me you are NOT wearing a NYPD hat while wearing that...........whatever? Unless, of course, that stands for New York Pampered Doxies.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Dr. G., the chap in the picture with me got the hat for me. His wife's brother lives in NYC and is an investment banker. He bought a dozen from the NYPD direct, shortly after 9/11 and sent them to his sister. Ten special friends got a hat. Incidentally, they are embroidered with "9-11" on the left side.

I wear it proudly on many occasions.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sinc, yes, wear that hat with pride..........but NOT in that outfit. Still, beauty (and taste) is in the eye of the beholder. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

Sinc - what a fetching little item. There is a little confusion around the waistline, perhaps - but that ensemble is really you! 

Nothing like a little camping to strip away the old inhibitions.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Woaa!!!  

My eyes may never be the same. I think I may have lost the ability to see in colour. My OATH!!









SINC...I think you've managed to top me in the "most embarassing mugshot" category. My congrats...I think.  

Note here: Only a Scot would ever have the stones to post a photo like this. Or be proud to do so. In public, yet!
















SINC...you sir, are a true Highlander.


----------



## vacuvox (Sep 5, 2003)




----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

SINC,

Uh. You're hot.























[ November 12, 2004, 09:03 AM: Message edited by: MaxPower ]


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

vacuvox,

You're one talented, twisted, funny guy. There may be 2 people on the planet that saw Barney in that sweat suit. I think I was the other one.
















I don't know what to say Sinc. I'm at a loss for words but in a good way, I think.


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

That looks suspiciously like a Ceasar in Barney's hand. 

Is there something we don't know? 

Sinc, I don't think that top is any more embarrassing than the jumpsuit your pal is wearing. Yikes!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

> That looks suspiciously like a Ceasar in Barney's hand.


Right you are, Bo! They are in fact my specialty and people ask for my secret recipe.

As for my partner, "Barney", that is his wife's item called a "cozy", made by a friend of ours in Calgary. He put in on as a joke, so I ran and got my T-Shirt! (I bought it at the Big Valley Jamboree on sale for $5.00, just for fun.)

Simple as that.

Cheers


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

I finally got around to getting a picture taken. I even remembered to take off my glasses and smile pretty for the camera. Enjoy


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

> We have yet to see anything recent from you, Bo


I did post a c.1984 shot - paying homage to your c.1980... Here 

Agent, I think you should post a REAL photo of yourself. 

C'mon.


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

> post a REAL photo of yourself


Bo, You show me yours, I'll show you mine









That picture I posted in my cartoon form is THE REAL ME just on a smaller scale...plus isn't it more fun to leave a little to the imagination? Or would you prefer the Full Monty?!?


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

I did show mine... Here

and the c.1984 one. that would be 3 to your none!


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

What do you mean, none!

Like I said in my last post the cartoon version is ME. So I wouldnt classify it as none, at least it could be considered 1/2 a photo...that's better than none


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

Ok, I'll give ya 1/2. But it still doesn't count toward the ultimate goal - which is all but forgotten at this point. We will have to remind Mr. MacNutt about his promise. 

MacDoc needs to pony up too. C'mon now. Oh, and Gretchen? That little avatar pic doesn't count either... I 
know which one was you! THAT one. .... see? THAT one. 
Cheers
Bo


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I've been busy at work lately...and haven't had much time to ride shotgun on this thread. But I AM glad to see that it's still alive. Sort of.

Hats off to all those who have been brave enough to share their mugs with us so far!  

A withering stare to any out there who are still cowering behind avatars, and afraid to do what so many others in this community have already done.









Just to clarify my "current image bank" here at ehmac.

I've posted photos from 1957 (butt naked, no less), 1974 (no face really visible), 1980 (half naked!) and one from 1993. I've offered to post an almost equally embarassing one from 1997, as well...once ten more ehmaclanders post THEIRS.

And I'll gladly post my current image, once macdoc does the same.

All this from a rather outspoken guy whom many here always claimed "would NEVER reveal his face to the rest of us".  

You've all seen rather more than my face, so far...if you've been following this thread.









So now the gauntlet is, once again, tossed down. A challenge, if you'd like.

Reveal yourselves to the rest of your fellow citizens in this fine community, as so many others have already done, and make us all better for it...or decide to cower in anonymity. And be diminished by doing so.

Your choice.


----------



## David Mele (Nov 15, 2004)

I may have just signed up on this board but im not afraid to show my face. Thats me below taken today witha web cam and I'm in my good ol' McCarthtys School uniform 









Dave


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Right ON, David!!  

You may now join the ever expanding list of the "Brave Ones"

Too cool!


----------



## David Mele (Nov 15, 2004)

Thank you thank you your too kind.....










dave


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Not at all.

The lady who is currently sharing my evening looked at your mugshot and commented:

"He's kind of cute"   

"Brave-as-hell"...according to me...and "kind of cute" from a seriously good-looking member of the female species. All in one night.

You could do far worse, laddie.   

And you are now WORLDS ahead of the frightened individuals on this forum who are STILL afraid to reveal themselves to the rest of us.  

You've earned my undying respect, David. And the respect of many others. 

Trust me on this.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)




----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

atta boy.. That makes 3 1/2









Cheers 
Bo


----------



## The Great Waka (Nov 26, 2002)

Alright, I've been waiting to find the right picture to post up here, but alas, it never was to be found. So here is a pic from me hard at work filming our feature in August. Gotta love that DVX man.

Add me to the list of "the brave"


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

aha....The Great Waka, I recognise you, you served me coffee!


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

Here's me suckin back some java juice...trying to stay awake at work









Another one for the list of the BRAVE!


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)




----------



## New Coke (Jul 13, 2004)




----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Wow!

Some great pictures folks.

Now if Cameo could just take hers from "postage stamp" size to recognizable size?

Or is that the intent, Cameo?

Cheers


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

Oh we're getting there. 

I think we're halfway there now. ! C'mon everyone!


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Better?


----------



## Chipper (Aug 31, 2004)

Lookin' spiffy, Cameo!

You know how I love my 4-legged friends. Believe it or not, this lil tyke with the ringlets is me 50+ years ago. My dad actually lassoed that big white bunny in the bean field behind our house one night.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Ok, I'll bite. That's me on the left.

It worked for a moment but the photo was about 3 feet tall. I'll try again later.










[ November 19, 2004, 12:30 PM: Message edited by: Carex ]


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Go to fotopages.com and follow the simple instructions.

If I can do it...ANYONE can do it.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

LGB posted a link for imageshack the page before this - its very easy - you only need an email address for registration and it is simply choose the file and host it - two buttons and voila - I had to save image as compuserve gif to host it - it didn't like my jpg even though it said it was a format that it used - but the gif works.

Good luck


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

dumb dumb dumb....Carex my apologies....wrong information!
NOT in THIS thread.....link is in the thread "this thread is for the birds"!!!!! I remembered after I just put everything here away.


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

I THINK the count is 8, I'll go back and check eventually. This infernal wolf has me in a tizzy. I Made a mess and now I'm trying to fix it, so ... Later k gater? 

Cheers
Bo


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Mucho better!

Thanks Cameo, now I can see you are a very attractive lady.

Kudos for posting the picture.

Cheers


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanks Cameo. It is working now. Hope that helps the count. 

Your avatar looks like an actual picture of you, is that correct?


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

YIKES! Why did I have to wake up this dead thread?

What's the current count? How long till my next public shame?

And has anyone seen macdoc lately? Or is he still hiding in his cave?

One photo or two? Want fries with that?


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

The avatar was one that was in the data base already - didn't realize there was a resemblance - maybe that was why I chose it? Hmmmn


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

That's amazing Cameo, because there is a startling resemblance.

Cheers


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

This pix, with my partner, is a recent one. The other is a couple of years older.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Now the avatar will REALLY look like me. I love learning new stuff!!


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

[ November 19, 2004, 11:40 PM: Message edited by: Cameo ]


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Now that was neat - the avatar changed for the entire thread!
Interesting. Stayed the old one in the other threads. Have to decide if I like the real one or maybe the one that simply resembles me is better. Not sure.


----------



## Alezone (Jan 4, 2003)

Here's mine, didn't see this post.... after 43 pages  
Have been hanging out at MacNN, time to come back to the eh community.


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

Good work everyone! That makes ten ... 

Pony up master macnutt.









and I didn't even count the Sinc photos OR the 1/2 shor of agent.









Way too cool !


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Chipper - what a sweet child you were! You're still a doll.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Gotta keep this page in the front pages - Macnutt can't ignore it here!!!!


----------



## Chipper (Aug 31, 2004)

Cameo, you've lightened your avatar. Much easier to see you now.


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

Where is Macnutt anyway? I'll betcha he knew about the 'ten' and ran away fast as fast can be !


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

That is my guess too. He'll probably state it is due to renovations???


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

I believe macnutt has taken a second job. 


How could he refuse?


----------



## vacuvox (Sep 5, 2003)

LGB, it seems in this line of work he has already made quite an impression on the locals...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Now, now, let's be fair. Macnutt has feelings just like the rest of us. If you cut him, does he not bleed? If you trip him, does he not fall? If you show him the errors of his logic, does he not stand corrected?  

Well, two out of three is not doing too badly these days.

"And a mighty wind blew over the land from the west, causing those throughout the land to knell down and beg forgiveness."


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

No one is making fun of macnutt - certainly not moi.

Fair is fair - if someone is going to goad others into doing something they are going to get "goaded" (not really a word)
back!!!! All in fun of course. 
Heck, Macnutt is probably the most popular, most talked about fellow here!!!!!
He is the one offering to post more pix if others do!


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

Speak for yourself Cameo. 

I think the rest of us ARE poking fun at him.









Perhaps he's deeply entrenched in some secret water negotiations - the USA is thirsty yanno ! 

Maybe there's a ... uhmmm... gurl.  
If there IS a gurl, and he's posting on here, hoo boy would he get an earful... more than normal I think. 

Cheers
Bo


----------



## Bolor (Sep 14, 2003)

for what it's worth
oops, didn't work, sorry 
my pic


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Nice clear shot, Bolor, and you look pretty much like I expected!

That northern life must agree with you. (Even if you are south of us!)

But why not post it in the thread, like this:










Cheers


----------



## Bolor (Sep 14, 2003)

I tried to do that, but I failed. Therefore the oops  
How do I do that?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Bolor, simply right click (or control click if you have a single button mouse) on your picture in the thread. Then select "open image in new window". Then copy the URL.

Then click post reply, click "image" button from list under Instant UBB Code, and paste the URL you copied into the window that appears, then click OK and "Add Reply".

Presto, the image appears in the thread!

You can test it by clicking "preview post" and see if it appears before you actually "Add Reply".

Cheers


----------



## Bolor (Sep 14, 2003)

Lets try this
This is a picture of my wife and I taken in Vancouver two summers ago. I have since lost 30 lbs(without trying) so I look a little thinner now


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Great shot, Bolor. And see? Isn't it easy?

Cheers


----------



## Bolor (Sep 14, 2003)

Thanks for the lesson.I always wondered how it was done and thanks to you now I know.
Thanks again


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

<---- Always Giving, Never Taking!

Cheers


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Sorry to be away from the mayhem for so long, folks. I have been very busy at work. This company is growing fast! We are now busier...here in November..than we were last august. As you might recall, I had to take time away from this forum back then as well.

Now...does anyone REALLY want to see an embarassing photo of me looking rather baked?









Surely you have all seen quite enough of my homely mug by now.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

No replies? Good.

(Slithered outa THAT one! WHEW!!)


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

Not so fast mister. 

I'm watching and waiting... 

Bo


----------



## NetMinder (Dec 15, 2003)

Don't slither so fast. There are aa few of us who are interested in alien life forms.

How's that for a shot across the bow, matey!!!


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

We're not begging. 
We're telling you to get yer mug up!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

> We're not begging.
> We're telling you to get yer mug up!


Long as you're not telling him to get his kilt up, like this guy! (Note: Partial Nudity)

Cheers

 

EDIT: Even though the picture is incredibly funny, it is a tad crude, especially since it shows genitalia. It's always best to just link to that kind of picture.

[ November 25, 2004, 12:50 AM: Message edited by: Chealion ]


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Well, you remember that perception test from the other day?
Do you remember that I stated I didn't believe I was particularly observant?

Well, now that you point it out..............









Poor guy


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

C'mon people...

Several ehmaclanders have made the point that I have already been too well exposed on this forum.

I tend to agree.

I'll be back here tomorrow night (friday the 26th) about tenPM Ontario time. If anyone still wants to see me at the age of forty-one looking totally stoned....then sign in then and make your wants known.

The "ayes" will have it.

Silence...or a lukewarm response will have the opposite effect.  

And NOBODY here will see me as I am right now... two months before my 49th birthday..until macdoc decides to come out of his cave and post a current mugshot of his august self.

Trust me on this.


----------



## The Librarian (Apr 11, 2003)

did i miss something here? are we signing on to a chat or something? because if all that is required is to post here with an "aye," then one "aye" right here.

and for the record, just about the only time i'm ever going to agree with macnutt is now. macdoc, the guy is right. you are letting him be right. post a pic. you can't say that the nutster is not bringing it. please banish him back into the land of being wrong, and post a current pic.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Stick to your guns, Macdoc. If Macnutt wants to remain in the spotlight, then he will post a picture of himself. "The world will little note nor long remember..." if he posts a picture of himself. Let his ego guide his decision.

However, don't give in to blackmail. I recall over a year ago when Macnutt complained that someone he knew did not want to join ehMac because she felt that the leading poster did not own a Mac. He went on to say that maybe I should not post anymore until I purchased a Mac, lest more potential ehMacLanders be frightened off by a "non-believer". I took Macnutt to task, saying that he should put it to a vote whether I stay of not, and that I would abide by the wishes of the community. He merely crept into his cave and was silent on the matter ever since.

So, post a picture if YOU want to, and not be baited in to this decision by blackmail. 

Now, should Macnutt decide to answer the specific questions put to him over the past couple of months by various learned members of our community, and give DIRECT answers to DIRECT questions, with proper citations, then that's another matter. Heck, I would give up a doxie to see him answer the various questions (e.g., "Put up or shut up") that he has ignored. Luckily, I think my doxies are safe.

So, Macdoc, "death before dishonor". Bullies usually get their way by getting the others in the crowd to back them up. When confronted one-on-one, as I did with telling Macnutt to put my continued existence in ehMacLand to a vote, he backed down.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

i doubt macdoc is even following this.

i know i only check in once every ten pages or so.


----------



## The Librarian (Apr 11, 2003)

> i doubt macdoc is even following this.
> 
> i know i only check in once every ten pages or so.


just when you think the doc isn't around, he appears. don't count him out just yet.

and btw, is that a Beefheart reference in your nik, Trout Mask Replica?


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

that's correct. i went through a phase that lasted a couple of years where that was practically all i'd listen too.

i prefer the later albums 'doc at the radar station' and 'ice cream for crow' over 'troutmaskreplica', which is a bit over rated, in my opinion.

i was at a pinback concert a couple of weeks ago where they played the entire radar station CD between bands.

cheers.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

I agree, Dr. G.!

Nobody's badgered me, thankfully, but I also have no intention of putting my photo on this thread, for reasons that are my own, are private and are no one else's friggin' business.

MacNutt's continued harping on this theme and linking it to his supposed bravery, and branding those who don't put up a picture as cowardly, is typical of his braggadocio and something I find rather insulting. I would find it doubly so if I was MacDoc.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Well said, GA. I feel that Macnutt wants to be in the spotlight, and that is fine. However, to harp on someone not doing something (e.g., Macdoc not posting a picture of himself) is just a childish way to get us to say "Please, Macdoc, do it for us. We want to see Macnutt." As an educator of teachers, both in and pre-service, I feel that manipulation is a form of bullying. I show my students how to identify this form of harassment, and what they might do if this happens in their classroom.

I don't think that Macdoc has any intention of posting a picture of himself, which is his right. Granted, Macnutt also has the right to make a fool of himself, and he has the right to dare Macdoc. I just find it so childish. My son pulled this sort of thing on me when he was five. Still, he gave up when I ignored his dares, and even blackmail (e.g., "I won't drink my milk unless you buy me that toy!"). I knew that Stephen (my son) liked milk, just as Macnutt likes being in the limelight.

Speaking of likes, I also like your closing signature of the addendum to Orwell's 1984 notion of war, peace and freedom. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

For a thread that started out as a light hearted exchange of member pictures, it appears to have evolved into some kind of dark exchange over motives.

Seems to me the least that could be done is to start another thread on the perceived breeches of protocol in this one, and let us exchange pictures in peace. And that includes the thread founder, fellow Scot or not!

If the members who are so opposed to posting their pictures are for real, what the heck are they doing here in the first place?

The only guy who got it right is MacDoc. He never graces the thread with his presence, and who can blame him?

My two cents!

Cheers


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Participation in this thread or any other one is anyones perogative. Light hearted goading towards one who is already goading others ... that is fine - bullying is different. We all have our rights and should stand up for them.

For those who want to join in and post - fantastic - I for one have enjoyed this thread.

For those who dont want to join in - all well and good. Their right too.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

> I for one have enjoyed this thread.


Cameo, by all means enjoy the thread. I have had fun here as well.

What I don't understand, is that if you're not having fun here, why be here?

Cheers


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

DR G, et al...

Here are my thoughts on this. For what they're worth.

I have no desire to goad or "bully" anyone on this forum into exposing their mugs to the rest of us. Despite what some of you may think. Those people who care to remain in the background and stay anonymous...so be it. Their choice.

But I should also note that our second most prolific poster, macdoc, has chosen to reamin in the shadows. While freely commenting on practically EVERY subject on this board.

And, given the fact that he is freely available to the public at large via his Mac dealership, it's all the more confusing why he chooses to remain sequestered in his cave...while hiding his face from the rest of us.

Dr. G...Macdoc doesn't have any "guns" to stick to. He has nothing, really. His obvious and noteable absence from THIS particular thread on the forum is quite remarkable, really...considering his active and prominent presence on all of the rest of them.

He is in hiding. Simple as that.

And I can't for the life of me figure out why.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Fair enough. Good thoughts.

But it seems rather strange to me when the second most prolific poster on this whole board takes a big pass on one signifigant thread. For several months. (and AFTER being very vocal in the early days of this very same thread, no less)

This is especially puzzling when his face is seen regularly by anyone who walks into his very public place of business.

What's he got to hide??

I wonder.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

After almost three months...macdoc is STILL hiding from this particular thread.

While loudly making his thoughts known on a whole BUNCH of other threads.

I wonder why?


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

I humbly crave everyone's indulgence for deviating from this thread for less than the merest sliver of a gnat's crochet.

Dr. G., where did your quote "The world will little note nor long remember..." come from?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SQ, it is from Lincoln's Gettysburg Address, given November 19, 1863 on the battlefield near Gettysburg, Pennsylvania, USA

"Four score and seven years ago, our fathers brought forth upon this continent a new nation: conceived in liberty, and dedicated to the proposition that all men are created equal. 
Now we are engaged in a great civil war, testing whether that nation, or any nation so conceived and so dedicated, can long endure. 

We are met on a great battlefield of that war. 
We have come to dedicate a portion of that field as a final resting place for those who here gave their lives that that nation might live. It is altogether fitting and proper that we should do this. 

But, in a larger sense, we cannot dedicate, we cannot consecrate, we cannot hallow this ground. The brave men, living and dead, who struggled here have consecrated it, far above our poor power to add or detract. The world will little note, nor long remember, what we say here, but it can never forget what they did here. 

It is for us the living, rather, to be dedicated here to the unfinished work which they who fought here have thus far so nobly advanced. It is rather for us to be here dedicated to the great task remaining before us. . .that from these honored dead we take increased devotion to that cause for which they gave the last full measure of devotion. . . that we here highly resolve that these dead shall not have died in vain. . . that this nation, under God, shall have a new birth of freedom. . . and that government of the people. . .by the people. . .for the people. . . shall not perish from the earth."


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macnutt, re your comment that "He is in hiding. Simple as that. And I can't for the life of me figure out why.", he is not hiding, he merely chooses not to post a picture of himself. This is his right. It is the same right that you demonstrate time and time again by not responding DIRECTLY to the questions posed to you by PosterBoy in "Put up or Shut up". It is your right to remain silent. Thus, are you hiding from PB. No, you merely do not want to answer his questions, as is your right.

Your constant baiting of Macdoc, knowing that he shall not come forth with a picture of himself, is why I feel that you are bullying him. It is not in a physically abusive manner, but moreso in an emotionally abusive manner. Thus, while it is your right to constantly poke at Macdoc, I still feel that you are being a bully towards him and I advocate standing up to bullies, because, in the final analysis, they usually back down when confronted.


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

Dr. G., thank you - the Gettysburg Address.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SQ. we had to memorize this when I was in public school, and it is one of the most moving of all public speeches when delivered with spirit.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

Gettysburg Address:



> Q. we had to memorize this when I was in public school, and it is one of the most moving of all public speeches when delivered with spirit.


Totally agree Dr.G - especially about the delivery.

I was having a long discussion with my teenager about politics, and in particular American politics, and shared the Address with her. It made a solid impact on her, especially since like many teenagers a sense of justice is foremost in her mind.

American politics did not start with GWB. There is a long, deep, honourable intellectual history - and it won't disappear overnight.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Pelao, as a proud American AND Canadian citizen, I applaud your comment that "American politics did not start with GWB. There is a long, deep, honourable intellectual history - and it won't disappear overnight."


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

I don't think anyone is in hiding. This thread is fun for some (myself included), and is of no interest for others.
There are a lot of threads I don't read or participate in based solely on the title. So, let's go back to having fun on this, as it was originally intended.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Well... after checking back in after the "software error/down for maintenance" hiatus....

I find only two "ayes". That is a lukewarm response in my mind...so no photo.

I will also refrain from attempting to coax the reticent macdoc out of hiding any longer.

Also by popular request.

Fair enough?


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

The 'ayes' are in the folks posting their mugshots. There have been 11 new ones so far. 

You don't get out of it QUITE so easily. 

There's only a couple of people who insist on giving to you on the chops. Over and over and over again. 

So in those infamous words! 

"Put up!" [the shut up part isn't really relevant in this case] 


Cheers
Bo


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"I will also refrain from attempting to coax the reticent macdoc out of hiding any longer.

Also by popular request.

Fair enough?"

Fair enough. You have shown a bit of integrity and common sense on this issue. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Do I still owe anyone here a photo? Is anyone even interested at this point? Besides Bo?

Just curious.


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

I am always interested. Hopefully something newish.
How about this: A photo tour of your old homestead with you in the photos? Sounds like a beautiful place "Salt Spring Island".Is it close to Denman Island? I remember a contributer to the old cbc show MidDay named Dez Kennedy who was from Denman Island. I also believe there is a tasty chocolate from Denman.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Not a bad idea moonsocket.

Maybe we could expand the thread to be more than mugs.

Perhaps pictures of member homes, family, vacations shots, hobbies, awards, kids, whatever else. 

What say folks?

Cheers


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Salt Spring is further south in the Strait of Georgia than Denman. Denman is up on the Courtenay area near an island called Hornby. Salt Spring is in the main Gulf Islands chain closer to Victoria.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Post Macnutt post!

My home here is nothing to look at but I will find pictures of my "real" home up north - that IS beautiful!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

This is getting interesting again. I had considered starting a thread about "where we live"...but I thought it might be considered by some to be too revealing. An intrusion on privacy, or something. Especially given the reluctance of some ehmaclanders to share their mugshots with the rest of us.

Personally, I think this sort of stuff just draws us all closer. Makes us more like a real community. Gives us a face to go with the name. Maybe might even give us a locale to go with the face and the name.

Anyone up for this? I think it would be too cool!


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Start it.

There are many BB's with large threads titled: Who am I? or Tell me about you. Etc. People tell about their families, what they do for a living etc. Within their relative comfort and privacy level of course. 

So someone posts a picture of a house somewhere in Toronto, I don't see much in the way of revealing in that. Unless you have something to hide


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

I knew I wasn't the only one interested.








Definately start the new thread... or maybe Cameo or someone else could too.









Cheers
bo


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I've already posted pix of my house and acreage. And the spectacular mountain view that greets me every morning. (I did this, in part, to dispel widespread speculation that my "compound" was ringed by razor wire and dotted with gun emplacements. As if.)

But the Fotopages server seems to have deleted the photos of my humble abode. Due to a lack of interest.
















I'll post them again. Probably friday evening, once I am back from my weekly off island deliveries.

In the meantime...look for a brand new thread on this subject.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

For xmas i got an avatar and passed hosting pics 101, so here mi pic.

ps( hair is longer now, as i took this an hour ago, but it's really hard to notice any difference)


http://img134.exs.cx/img134/6604/cimg11733jt.jpg


gastonbuffet










I would like to thank all the people that made this possible.....


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

got bored while warming up the car... always have my camera on me now!


















it was bright today.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Anyone want to resurect this thread on the new ehmac? Or is it dead?

Let all of us know if you want to share. Or not.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Gastonbuffet, just noticed your new avatar. Nice. Not many people outside of Quebec likely know who that is.


----------



## 2063 (Nov 9, 2003)

Never seem SOOO many broken links in my life!

Ok here I go:

http://ravijo.net/packages/4/2.jpg

But there are some interesting photos in general on http://www.ravijo.net

ALSO THIS IS MY 100th POST! YAAAAYY! (I'm a SENIOR member now)


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Carex said:


> Gastonbuffet, just noticed your new avatar. Nice. Not many people outside of Quebec likely know who that is.


So, who is it?


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

A cartoon character (from Argentina I think) that Quebecers are familiar with. Her name is Mafalda and she is a politically astute 5 year old.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

Blows my mind that someone in Canada Knows mafalda. I'm going to see if i can get the books in french, that will surely help me to learn the language ( as i have every mafalda comic strip memorized).
I'm positive that if there was a top ten all time international comic strip list, Mafalda could make it in there, it's that good, even after 40 years, it's very up to date. And if i ever get my books into Canada, i will scan them and post in the joke du jour.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

I've got a volume on my lap, in French, called "Mafalda l'integrale. I think it may be all of the stips. 

"Raciste!!!"


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

MacNutt said:


> Anyone want to resurect this thread on the new ehmac? Or is it dead?
> 
> Let all of us know if you want to share. Or not.


Maybe people should post their mugshots in the Gallery section now, if they so choose. Just a thought...


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

Here I am on the left: 

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/icourland/detail?.dir=daf9&.dnm=36b4.jpg

My mother, MrsGulch, is on the right.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Nice to meet you Ilene!


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Too tired to shrink the picture for the Gallery just now, but this link should work. The restaurant was probably level, so it must be me listing:

http://www.glassyouthchoir.ca/Free56.JPG


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Miss G., the Belle of Broadway. Paix.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

Here's one of me from the iSight…









And then of course there's one of me in my profile.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

MissGulch said:


> Here I am on the left:
> 
> http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/icourland/detail?.dir=daf9&.dnm=36b4.jpg
> 
> My mother, MrsGulch, is on the right.



what happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

SINC said:


> So, who is it?



It's a young Celine Dion during her "chubby" phase.
Hence her bolemic look of today.


----------

